#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Путь Дзен

## Inbongo

Скажите пожалуйста (ничего не понимаю в Дзен) Что в Дзен считается реализацией.

----------


## Топпер

Простите, не по теме задам вопрос: смотрю на вашу аватарку и не пойму, что на ней. Это сечение горы Меру с т.з. четырёх разных континентов с небом окрашенным над горой в соответствующий цвет?
Или это мандала или изображение тигле (судя по радужному краю)?

----------


## Артур Гуахо

"Профессор, он понимает, Шарик разовьётся в высокую психическую личность".

----------


## Поляков

> Скажите пожалуйста (ничего не понимаю в Дзен) Что в Дзен считается реализацией.


"Тот, кто может обрести истинную реальность в самом себе,
Освобождается от иллюзорности феноменального мира, обретая истинное сознание." 

Или

"Истинная реальность и чистота нашей собственной природы - истинный Будда." (Все вышеперечисленное из сутры помоста шестого патриарха).

Кротко говоря - "Дзен - значит достичь нашей истинной природы". Это уже дзен мастер Ву Бонг.

----------

Chong_Kwan (19.08.2012)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Хуэй-нен, великий человек, мне всегда было интересно кто, "тот" кто записал за ним, может есть какието упоминания об этом .

----------


## sergey

to Артур



> Первоначальный вариант сутры был создан в середине VIII в., по преданию он был записан учеником Хуэйнэна - Фахаем (автором предисловия к сутре), однако более вероятно, что реальным составителем текста был другой ученик Хуэйнэна - Шэньхуэй.


(из вступительных слов А. Маслова к переводу сутры)
http://soto-zen.ru/MaslovPomost.htm

----------


## Поляков

> Хуэй-нен, великий человек, мне всегда было интересно кто, "тот" кто записал за ним, может есть какието упоминания об этом .


Традиция говорит, что записал старший ученик Фахай. Поскольку патриаршество закончилось на Хуэй-Нэне, линия была продолжена несколькими его учениками. Считается, что преемником Хуэй-Нэна был Хуай-Джан (знаменитая история про кирпич), который передал учение мастеру Ма-Дзу.

----------


## Ersh

> Скажите пожалуйста (ничего не понимаю в Дзен) Что в Дзен считается реализацией.


То же самое, что и во всех других буддийских школах - Освобождение от страданий, реализация Восьмеричного Пути.

----------


## Поляков

> То же самое, что и во всех других буддийских школах - Освобождение от страданий, реализация Восьмеричного Пути.


Гы-гы, забываете обеты бодхисаттвы (точнее 24-й - A Bodhisattva should not follow the Two Vehicle teachings).  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

> Гы-гы, забываете обеты бодхисаттвы (точнее 24-й - A Bodhisattva should not follow the Two Vehicle teachings).


Поясните, пожалуйста, что Вы имели в виду (в контексте треда).

----------


## Поляков

> Поясните, пожалуйста, что Вы имели в виду (в контексте треда).


Бодхисаттва не должен следовать учению "двух колесниц" (т.е. шраваков и пратьекабудд), поскольку они отвергают концепцию "природы будды". А это очень серьезное отличие, можете спросить тхеравадинов! 

Т.е. "То же самое, что и во всех других буддийских школах - Освобождение от страданий, реализация Восьмеричного Пути" - это следование пути "двух колесниц". Ясно же сказано, что нет страданий, нет их возникновения, нет их прекращения и нет пути.

Про тхераваду никто плохо не говорит (есть еще два обета по этому поводу), но это не дзэн. Нет смысла смешивать эти школы, особенно в контексте данного конкретного треда о реализации в дзэн.

----------


## Ersh

> Ясно же сказано, что нет страданий, нет их возникновения, нет их прекращения и нет пути.


Ясно сказано, что "В Пустоте нет страданий, ни избавления от страданий".

Тхеравада не отвргает концепцию о "природе Будды" - она о ней просто не знает.

----------


## Alexeiy

В чем принципиальное отличие природы Будды от истин тхеравады?
Я не вижу противоречий  :Confused: 

"... So whether standing, walking, sitting or lying we should have sati to watch over and look after the mind. When we see external things it's like seeing internals. When we see internals it's the same as seeing externals. If we understand this then we can hear the teaching of the Buddha. If we understand this, then we can say that Buddha-nature, the 'One who knows', has been established."

"... When the mind is Dhamma, it stops. It has attained peace. There's no longer a need to do anything special, because the mind is Dhamma already. The outside is Dhamma, the inside is Dhamma. The 'One who knows' is Dhamma. The state is Dhamma and that which knows the state is Dhamma. It is one. It is free. 

This Nature is not born, it does not age nor sicken. This Nature does not die. This Nature is neither happy nor sad, neither big nor small, heavy nor light; neither short nor long, black nor white. There's nothing you can compare it to. No convention can reach it. This is why we say Nirvana has no color. All colors are merely conventions. The state which is beyond the world is beyond the reach of worldly conventions. 

So the Dhamma is that which is beyond the world. It is that which each person should see for himself. It is beyond language. You can't put it into words, you can only talk about ways and means of realizing it. The person who has seen it for himself has finished his work."

Ajahn Chah

----------


## Zom

> В чем принципиальное отличие природы Будды от истин тхеравады?


Насколько я понимаю этот вопрос - разница в том, что в тхераваде при остаточных скандхах Будду можно видеть в этом теле, но после распада тела его не удается обнаружить и более того, Будда не взаимодействует с миром. А в махаяне считается, что Будда взаимодействует с миром - например, вечно спасает живых существ, являя некие эманации, создавая "чистые миры" и т.п.

Но это всё философия. А самое важное - это разница в практике, то есть в конечном итоге, кто куда устремляется и чего достигает. Если путь совпадает с методами и целями саматха-випассаны тхеравады, то такая практика считается ведущей к подлинному освобождению. Если нет - значит не считается ведущей к подлинному освобождению.

----------


## Поляков

> В чем принципиальное отличие природы Будды от истин тхеравады?
> Я не вижу противоречий


Слышал такое мнение, что практика лесной сангхи вобще сильно похожа на практику дзен. Если Аджана Сумедхо переодеть в серую рясу, то его будет сложно отличить от учителя Кван Ум, такое у меня было ощущение на его лекции. 

С другой стороны: 

"В чем Тхеравада существенно отличается от школ Махаяны, которые впрочем также в начале манифистируют двойственность сансары и нирваны, так это отказ считать эту полярность не более чем подготовительной ступенью для людей с невысокими способностями, которая впоследствии заменяется более высокой реализацией недвойственности. С точки зрения учения, зафиксированного в Палийском Канноне, даже для Будды и Архатов страдание и его прекращение, сансара и нирвана, остаются отличными друг от друга." Бхиккху Бодхи. 

А в дзэн говорят, что "Ум обычного человека и есть ум Будды, речь обычного человека и есть слово Будды" (Ма-Цзу) и "Дхарма недвойственна, таково и сердце. Путь-Дао чист и превосходит все внешние проявления. Остерегайтесь [практиковать лишь] «взирание в покое» и «опустошение сердца» (сидячую медитацию — А.М.). Сердце наше чисто изначально, а значит, нам не надо стремиться к чему-то или что-то отвергать." (6-й патриарх). Как здесь может поместиться восьмеричный путь, не могу понять.

----------


## Kleon

Когда мы живем в соответствии с восьмеричным путем, когда мы практикуем 6 Парамит, мы манифестируем путь будды. То, что мы чисты лишь начало. Сунг Сан говорил, что когда мы понимаем истину, мы должны жить как истина, действовать как истина. Лично я склонен считать, что подобное деяние, согласно заповедям достопочтенного, и есть сама по себе реализация Пути. Просто, когда все эти правила и требования будут приняты, прочувствованны, появится убеждение в них, это само по себе будет поведение бодхисаттвы. Ну и что очень важно, при всем при этом нужно сохранять внутреннюю улыбку. Очень эффективная практика.

----------


## Ersh

Аджан Сумедхо начинал свой путь в Дзен, кстати)))

----------

Chong_Kwan (19.08.2012), sergey (16.02.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Аджан Сумедхо начинал свой путь в Дзен, кстати)))


Бхиккху Бодхи, которого я цитировал выше, также начинал с дзэн (сколько людей на этом форуме сменили традицию на тхераваду, кстати? Тревожно, однако). Зачем спрашивается, если дзэн, по убеждению некоторых, сильно не отличается?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zom

> Сердце наше чисто изначально, а значит, нам не надо стремиться к чему-то или что-то отвергать." (6-й патриарх). Как здесь может поместиться восьмеричный путь, не могу понять.


А вот как - чтобы достичь состояния, когда "не нужно ни к чему стремиться" - нужно пройти весь Благородный Восьмеричный Путь -) Именно это следует понимать под словами 6-го патриарха, ибо в противном случае можно сесть как пень и считать себя просветлённым.




> Бхиккху Бодхи, которого я цитировал выше, также начинал с дзэн (сколько людей на этом форуме сменили традицию на тхераваду, кстати? Тревожно, однако). Зачем спрашивается, если дзэн, по убеждению некоторых, сильно не отличается?


Еще я знаю, кстати, что дзэнские монахи перестригаются на обучение/практику в монастыре Па Аук Саядо в Бирме. А ответ, насколько я понимаю, кроется в детализированности тхеравады - учение изложено очень четко и подробно на всех стадиях - в начале, в середине, в конце...  а в дзене этому, насколько мне известно, уделяют меньше внимания. Впрочем было бы интересно узнать чему обучают в махаянских университетах во Вьетнаме (я ссылки давал уже) - такие монахи должны иметь комплексное буддийское образование.

----------


## Топпер

> (сколько людей на этом форуме сменили традицию на тхераваду, кстати? Тревожно, однако).


я сменил  :Smilie:

----------

Chong_Kwan (19.08.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> А вот как - чтобы достичь состояния, когда "не нужно ни к чему стремиться" - нужно пройти весь Благородный Восьмеричный Путь -) Именно это следует понимать под словами 6-го патриарха, ибо в противном случае можно сесть как пень и считать себя просветлённым.


Zom, здесь каждый второй трактует слова 6-го патриарха как ему угодно. Ни к чему это не приводит: одни сидят как пни, другие бегают как угорелые.  :Smilie:  

Вот что говорил Хун-Жэнь, 5-й патриарх чань, передавший дхарму Хуэй-Нэну:

"Если же вы желаете в течение одной жизни достичь состояния Будды, то не следует делать иного, кроме как блюсти истинное сознание."

----------


## Поляков

> Впрочем было бы интересно узнать чему обучают в махаянских университетах во Вьетнаме (я ссылки давал уже) - такие монахи должны иметь комплексное буддийское образование.


По тем ссылкам я ничего найти не смог. Вот в Корее есть Dongguk University, при котором открыт College of Buddhist Studies, в котором (насколько мне известно) могут учиться монахи ордена Чоге, если есть желание. Специализации: буддизм, индийская философия, сон (дзэн). (программы можно посмотреть по ссылкам).

----------


## Поляков

> Когда мы живем в соответствии с восьмеричным путем, когда мы практикуем 6 Парамит, мы манифестируем путь будды. То, что мы чисты лишь начало.


"Вы повсюду изрекаете: «Нужно что-то практиковать, что-то доказывать». Не ошибитесь при этом!

Если вы чего-нибудь достигнете практикуя, то кармой будет круговорот жизни и смерти.

Вы изрекаете: «Шесть парамит и все десять тысяч добродетельных поступков должно практиковать вместе». С моей точки зрения, все создает карму.

Поиски Будды и поиски Дхармы только и создают что карму подземной тюрьмы. Поиски бодхисаттвы тоже создают карму. Чтение сутр, постижение учения — все это тоже создает карму.

Будды и Патриархи суть «люди без занятий». Поэтому для них скверные страсти и деяния, равно как отсутствие страстей и не-деяние, творят чистую карму." (_Линь-цзы лу, § 51_)

----------


## Kleon

Бодхисаттва не бодхисаттва, поэтому и зовется бодхисаттва. Достижение не достижения поэтому они и зовутся достижения.

----------


## Zom

> Zom, здесь каждый второй трактует слова 6-го патриарха как ему угодно. Ни к чему это не приводит: одни сидят как пни, другие бегают как угорелые.  
> 
> Вот что говорил Хун-Жэнь, 5-й патриарх чань, передавший дхарму Хуэй-Нэну:
> 
> "Если же вы желаете в течение одной жизни достичь состояния Будды, то не следует делать иного, кроме как блюсти истинное сознание."


Ну и фразу 5 патриарха я могу точно также трактовать - что значит блюсти истинное сознание? Судя по всему, опять же идти Благородным Восьмеричным Путем.
Никаких других вариантов нет -)




> По тем ссылкам я ничего найти не смог.


Это видимо потому что на вьетнамском искать нужно..

----------


## Ersh

> Бхиккху Бодхи, которого я цитировал выше, также начинал с дзэн (сколько людей на этом форуме сменили традицию на тхераваду, кстати? Тревожно, однако). Зачем спрашивается, если дзэн, по убеждению некоторых, сильно не отличается?


Ну, например, по убеждению преподобной Дзию Кеннетт почти не отличается :Smilie: 
Каждый переходит по своим причинам. Кто-то лишился Учителя, и встретил его в лице Аджана Сумедхо, например. Кто-то по молодости влез в Дзен, а потом Тхеравада ему показалась понятнее. Кто-то решил практиковать "чистое Учение, идущее прямо от Будды".
Много причин. Зачем беспокоится о широте рядов адептов дзен?
С самого начала наше учение было учением небольших общин, собиравшихся вокруг своего Наставника.

----------

Кайто Накамура (26.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Бхиккху Бодхи, которого я цитировал выше, также начинал с дзэн (сколько людей на этом форуме сменили традицию на тхераваду, кстати? Тревожно, однако). Зачем спрашивается, если дзэн, по убеждению некоторых, сильно не отличается?


Мастер Дзэн Дэ Кван, настоятельница нашего монастыря в Гонконге, начинала с лесной сангхи  :Smilie:  А в Корее, когда тебя подстригают в монахи, как я слышал, можно выбрать или обучение в школе Сутр или стать монахом дзэн, где нет формального изучения сутр. Многие монахи сначала идут в школу Сутр, это около 3 лет, потом в монахи дзэн.

----------

Chong_Kwan (19.08.2012)

----------


## Kleon

Ну школа сутр это же не обязательно Тхеравада.

----------


## Zom

> Ну школа сутр это же не обязательно Тхеравада.


Я бы даже добавил, что это, скорее всего, может быть даже довольно далеко от тхеравады.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну школа сутр это же не обязательно Тхеравада.





> Я бы даже добавил, что это, скорее всего, может быть даже довольно далеко от тхеравады.


Это я про то, что Путь Дзэн славится множеством подходов и переходов на своем пути. В зависимости от способностей, привязанностей, особенностей ума (далее по списку) учеников учителя находили спсобы практики для них.

----------


## Zom

> Это я про то, что Путь Дзэн славится множеством подходов и переходов на своем пути. В зависимости от способностей, привязанностей, особенностей ума (далее по списку) учеников учителя находили спсобы практики для них.


Я думаю, что это одинаково для всех буддийских традиций. Но как правило, всё равно есть некая учительская линия, за пределы которой он не выходит и, скорее всего, никогда не выйдет. Плюс ко всему есть "линия партии" конкретной школы, за которую уже никакой учитель это школы выходить не должен.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я думаю, что это одинаково для всех буддийских традиций. Но как правило, всё равно есть некая учительская линия, за пределы которой он не выходит и, скорее всего, никогда не выйдет. Плюс ко всему есть "линия партии" конкретной школы, за которую уже никакой учитель это школы выходить не должен.


Дзэн-мастер может создать свою собственную школу и учить там так, как считает нужным. Потому мы и имеем в дзэн такое разнообразие стилей и методов, что мастера дают учение соответственно особенностям ситуации. Линия передачи учения остается непрерывной от учителя к ученику, но форму учение может принимать разную. Поэтому появлялись и появляются новые школы, в которых форма обучения и практики отличалась от предыдущих, но главная традиция - передачи учения - сохранялась.

----------


## Поляков

> Ну и фразу 5 патриарха я могу точно также трактовать - что значит блюсти истинное сознание? Судя по всему, опять же идти Благородным Восьмеричным Путем.
> Никаких других вариантов нет -)


Будда не следовал Благородному Восьмеричнуму Пути и передал дхарму Махакашьяпе без 4БИ и 8БП. Вот так она и передается.  :Smilie: 

Дзэн Мастер Ву Бонг учит удерживать "не знающий ум", отсекать мышление и достигать нашей истинной природы, нашего "большого Я". Насколько это соответствует правильной дхьяне и остальным пунктам из 8БП, которые ведут к правильному пониманию 4БИ?

----------


## Ersh

> Будда не следовал Благородному Восьмеричнуму Пути и передал дхарму Махакашьяпе без 4БИ и 8БП. Вот так она и передается. 
> 
> Дзэн Мастер Ву Бонг учит удерживать "не знающий ум", отсекать мышление и достигать нашей истинной природы, нашего "большого Я". Насколько это соответствует правильной дхьяне и остальным пунктам из 8БП, которые ведут к правильному пониманию 4БИ?


Будда как раз следовал Благородному Восьмеричному Пути, а Махакашьяпа был одним из его ближайших подвижников, и получал все Учение в полном объеме. Или Вы считаете, что Махакашьяпа впервые увидел Будду на горе Коршунов, глянул на цветок - и хоба-на - просветлился? Это, как мне представляется, сильно упрощенная трактовка событий.
Несомненно, Махакашьяпа, продемонстрировал свое глубокое понимание Дхармы, но это понимание пришло к нему на основе ее изучения и практики.

----------

Chong_Kwan (19.08.2012), Кайто Накамура (26.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Будда как раз следовал Благородному Восьмеричному Пути


Ага, конечно. Он еще и буддистом был.  :Smilie: 




> Несомненно, Махакашьяпа, продемонстрировал свое глубокое понимание Дхармы, но это понимание пришло к нему на основе ее изучения и практики.


4БИ и 8БП, конечно же?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kleon

Озвучте свою версию пожалуйста. Кажется сейчас создается новая школа...

----------


## Ersh

> Ага, конечно. Он еще и буддистом был. 
> 
> 
> 4БИ и 8БП, конечно же?


Правильно ли я Вас понимаю, что Вы утверждаете, что Махакашьяпа не слушал учения Будды о Четырех Благородных Истинах и Восьмеричном Благородном Пути?
Ссылки в студию.

Правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы утверждаете, что Будда не прошел сам по тому Пути, который проповедовал?

----------


## sergey

> Будда как раз следовал Благородному Восьмеричному Пути
> Ага, конечно.


На всякий случай для справки из сутты запуска колеса Дхаммы, выделение жирным - мое:



> ...
> Каков же, монахи, этот верный срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой и, видение дарующий, знание дарующий,
> 
> к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к освобождению ведет?
> 
> Это – благородный восьмеричный путь, а именно: правильное понимание, правильная решимость, правильная речь, правильные поступки, правильные средства к существованию, правильное усилие, правильная осознанность, правильное сосредоточение.
> ...
> А в чем состоит благородная истина о пути практики, ведущем к прекращению страданий?
> Именно этот благородный восьмеричный путь: правильное понимание, правильная решимость, правильная речь, правильное действие, правильные средства к существованию, правильное усилие, правильная осознанность, правильное сосредоточение.
> ...

----------


## Поляков

> Озвучте свою версию пожалуйста. Кажется сейчас создается новая школа...


Ха, "За кого меня принимают в этой гостинице?!" (с)  :Smilie: 

У меня нет своей версии, все что я писал в этом топике - цитаты, и я старался, насколько это возможно, не привносить в них своего убогого понимания. И как это ни удивительно, но все то о чем писали древние, и то о чем говорят современные учителя, подозрительно похоже и имеет вид примерно такой: 

Особая передача вне учения,
Не опираясь на слова и тексты,
Прямо указывает на ум, 
Позволяя увидеть свою природу и становиться буддой. (_приписывают Бодхидхарме_)

Говорить, что это совершенно не отличается от прекращения страдания, к которому ведут 4БИ и 8БП, это и значит создавать новую школу согласно своему пониманию.

----------


## Поляков

> Правильно ли я Вас понимаю, что Вы утверждаете, что Махакашьяпа не слушал учения Будды о Четырех Благородных Истинах и Восьмеричном Благородном Пути?
> Ссылки в студию.


Это вы утверждаете что-то про Махакашьяпу, а я с ним даже не знаком.  :Smilie:  С другой стороны есть сутры и там как раз его учили "не опираться на малый путь шраваков". (Вималакирти Нирдеша Сутра)




> Правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы утверждаете, что Будда не прошел сам по тому Пути, который проповедовал?


Бремя доказательства лежит на том кто утверждает, а не на том кто отрицает. Так что это вам самому надо доказывать, что Будда прошел 8БП.

----------


## Ersh

Поляков, я не понял, Вы все что-то пытаетесь сказать, но я никак не возьму в толк. Разве я что-то писал, на что нужно опираться? 
Да, а по поводу Ваших отрицаний - давайте, пожалуйста, осорожнее отрицать, и все-таки объяснять, что имеется ввиду под трескучими фразами, а то знаете, мои вопросы из дискуссионных легко переходят в модераториал - есть у меня такое омрачение :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Поляков, я не понял, Вы все что-то пытаетесь сказать, но я никак не возьму в толк. Разве я что-то писал, на что нужно опираться?


Ваша фраза, что под реализацией в дзэн понимается "То же самое, что и во всех других буддийских школах - Освобождение от страданий, реализация Восьмеричного Пути" не соответсвует действительности. Говорить так, значит следовать пути шраваков и пратекабудд, на что есть прямой запрет в обетах бодхисаттвы. 

И не потому что, путь шраваков неправильный и проч., просто возникает  слишком много путаницы.  




> а то знаете, мои вопросы из дискуссионных легко переходят в модераториал - есть у меня такое омрачение


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

> Ваша фраза, что под реализацией в дзэн понимается "То же самое, что и во всех других буддийских школах - Освобождение от страданий, реализация Восьмеричного Пути" не соответсвует действительности. Говорить так, значит следовать пути шраваков и пратекабудд, на что есть прямой запрет в обетах бодхисаттвы. 
> 
> И не потому что, путь шраваков неправильный и проч., просто возникает  слишком много путаницы.


Можно тогда раскрыть - что по-Вашему является реализацией в Дзен? Только без туманностей андромеды.

----------


## Поляков

> Можно тогда раскрыть - что по-Вашему является реализацией в Дзен? Только без туманностей андромеды.


Захожу на второй круг. Сообщение №4 в этой теме:




> "Тот, кто может обрести истинную реальность в самом себе,
> Освобождается от иллюзорности феноменального мира, обретая истинное сознание." 
> 
> Или
> 
> "Истинная реальность и чистота нашей собственной природы - истинный Будда." (Все вышеперечисленное из сутры помоста шестого патриарха).
> 
> Кротко говоря - "Дзен - значит достичь нашей истинной природы". Это уже дзен мастер Ву Бонг.

----------


## Inbongo

> Захожу на второй круг. Сообщение №4 в этой теме:


Прошу прощения, если я чего не понял, тогда, что такое истинная природа в Дзен?

----------


## Ersh

Поляков, вот это я как раз и называю "туманностями андромеды". В свое время даже спрашивпал Ву Бонга напрямую - но он тоже ответил весьма туманно.
Тем не менее, не сомневаюсь, что в конце каждой коллективной практики Вы повторяете Четыре Клятвы Бодхисаттвы - там как-то прямо говорится об освобождении от страданий. Или у вас в школе по другому?

----------


## Поляков

> Прошу прощения, если я чего не понял, тогда, что такое истинная природа в Дзен?


Вы думаете, что я понимаю?  :Big Grin:  Все что я могу, это как попугай, бережно пересказать то что я слышал от учителей или читал.

В школе Кван Ум говорят "истинная природа", "природа будды", "большое Я".  Но не помню, что бы это как-то особо объясняли.

Есть замечательное стихотворение Дзэн мастера Ко Бонга, пра-пра учителя кванумовских мастеров:

Если вы хотите понять - 
Вы не поймете.
Если вы постигните "не знаю" - 
Это и есть ваша истинная природа.

А вот, что пишет Торчинов:

"Развитие идей Татхагатагарбхи в Китае приняло форму создания теории «природы Будды» (фо син лунь). В основе ее лежало представление о наделенности каждого живого существа природой Будды (фо син), которая является его истинной сущностью и его истинным Я: все живые существа по своей природе — Будды, и их истинная природа изначально пробуждена. Обычно под «природой Будды» понималось исходное, субстратное сознание, тождественное Татхагатагарбхе. Цель буддийской практики — реализация этой изначально присущей человеку природы, ее осознание, ее актуализация в повседневном опыте."

----------


## Inbongo

> Вы думаете, что я понимаю?  Все что я могу, это как попугай, бережно пересказать то что я слышал от учителей или читал.
> 
> В школе Кван Ум говорят "истинная природа", "природа будды", "большое Я".  Но не помню, что бы это как-то особо объясняли.
> 
> Есть замечательное стихотворение Дзэн мастера Ко Бонга, пра-пра учителя кванумовских мастеров:
> 
> Если вы хотите понять - 
> Вы не поймете.
> Если вы постигните "не знаю" - 
> ...


Слушайте, ну здесь прямые пересечения с Дзогчен, или я не прав? Это я про то, что пишет Торчинов.

----------


## Поляков

> Поляков, вот это я как раз и называю "туманностями андромеды". В свое время даже спрашивпал Ву Бонга напрямую - но он тоже ответил весьма туманно.


А вы хотели получитить от него паспортные данные "истинной природы"?  :Big Grin:  Никто из них никогда не отвечал на этот вопрос. Помните про "за пределами слов"? Но не хотелось бы развивать эту тему, потому что начнутся домыслы. 




> Тем не менее, не сомневаюсь, что в конце каждой коллективной практики Вы повторяете Четыре Клятвы Бодхисаттвы - там как-то прямо говорится об освобождении от страданий. Или у вас в школе по другому?


Нет там такого. Говорится "Заблудждения бесконечны, я обещаю преодолеть их все" (Delusions are endless. We vow to cut through them all).

----------


## Поляков

> Слушайте, ну здесь прямые пересечения с Дзогчен, или я не прав? Это я про то, что пишет Торчинов.


Если я так скажу, меня парни из ДО побьют.  :Big Grin:  Но Торчинов пишет, что китайский вариант татхагатагарбхи попал в Тибет, там смешался с тантрой и из этого получился Дзогчен.

----------


## Inbongo

> Если я так скажу, меня парни из ДО побьют.  Но Торчинов пишет, что китайский вариант татхагатагарбхи попал в Тибет, там смешался с тантрой и из этого получился Дзогчен.


Тогда и мне наверное стоит насторожиться, дабы избежать наказания :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> А вы хотели получитить от него паспортные данные "истинной природы"?  Никто из них никогда не отвечал на этот вопрос. Помните про "за пределами слов"? Но не хотелось бы развивать эту тему, потому что начнутся домыслы. 
> 
> 
> Нет там такого. Говорится "Заблудждения бесконечны, я обещаю преодолеть их все" (Delusions are endless. We vow to cut through them all).


Как нет такого? :EEK!: 




> Сколь бы ни были бесчисленны живые существа, клянусь, что *все они обретут Нирвану!*
> Сколь бы ни были бесчисленны мои заблуждения, клянусь, что искореню их все!
> 
> Какой бы непостижимой ни казалась Дхарма, клянусь, что постигну ее!
> 
> *Каким бы непостижимым ни казалось состояние Будды, клянусь, что достигну его!*


А это, что бы могло значить? Или вы там у себя только одну клятву даете? Или Вы уже себя за живое существо не считаете?
Или для Вас состояние Будды - это не Нирвана, а нечто иное?

Вот по-английски, подробнее:

*The First Vow:
`Living beings are numberless, I vow to help them all to cross over the sea of suffering, the sea of birth and death.'*

----------


## Поляков

Действительно, просто нет так вас понял. 

Больше того, четыре обета созвучны 4БИ (по порядку). Нагуглил интересный текст дзэн мастера Шен Яня.

----------


## Ersh

Вот еще из Обетов Бодхисаттвы - источник тибетский:
9. Придерживаться ложных взглядов. 
К ложным взглядам относятся отрицание существования Трех Драгоценностей, закона причины и следствия, относительной и абсолютной истин, четырех благородных истин, двенадцати звеньев зависимого происхождения, перерождения и освобождения от него и так далее. Высказывание подобных ложных взглядов сломает данный коренной обет, поскольку вы будете неспособны изменить к лучшему даже себя, не говоря уже о других. Например, отрицая карму, вы не станете заботиться о последствиях своих действий и, при таком небрежении, продолжите создавать негативную карму, вредя другим людям.

----------


## Ersh

Вот еще чудесное, в пику всем адептам "Нирваны с остатком":

14. Полагать, что бодхисаттвам следует оставаться в круговороте существования. 
Придерживаться того мнения, что бодхисаттвам не следует ни помышлять об освобождении, ни бояться заблуждения, ни рвать его узы, что работа бодхисаттвы более соответствует странствию по циклическому существованию на протяжении трех неисчислимых кальп при постоянном культивировании Просветления, означает совершать данное падение. Такое отношение свидетельствует о непонимании природы циклического существования, заблуждения и пути бодхисаттвы. Наоборот, бодхисаттва должен достичь освобождения и наивысшего Просветления, чтобы быть в высшей степени полезным для других. 

Спасибо, ullu!

----------


## Поляков

Источник можно? В "сутре о сетях Брахмы" такого нет.

----------


## Ersh

http://www.onmarkproductions.com/htm...tsu-vows.shtml

----------


## Поляков

В дзэн 48 обетов бодхисаттвы содержатся в "Сутре о сетях Брахмы". Во всяком случае это справедливо для Сото и для ордена Чоге.

----------


## Ersh

> В дзэн 48 обетов бодхисаттвы содержатся в "Сутре о сетях Брахмы". Во всяком случае это справедливо для Сото и для ордена Чоге.


Я строго говоря, не принадлежу ни к Сото, ни к ордену Чоге. Не надо меня строить согласно установкам японского буддизма)))

----------


## Поляков

> Я строго говоря, не принадлежу ни к Сото, ни к ордену Чоге. Не надо меня строить согласно установкам японского буддизма)))


А кто строит?  :EEK!:  Но вопрос топика конкретно про дзэн.

----------


## Ersh

Конкретно про дзен мы выяснили - в Дзен реализацией является Нирвана. Согласно Четырем Великим Обетам Бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Secundus

> Конкретно про дзен мы выяснили - в Дзен реализацией является Нирвана. Согласно Четырем Великим Обетам Бодхисаттвы.


Inbongo, только учитывайте, что в дзэн каждый мастер может по своему именовать Нирвану.

----------


## Kleon

Хотя нирвану как то и называют, она не имеет имени

----------


## Inbongo

> Inbongo, только учитывайте, что в дзэн каждый мастер может по своему именовать Нирвану.


Я понимаю, что именовать можно как угодно, смысл интересно у каждого мастера тоже свой?

----------


## Поляков

> Конкретно про дзен мы выяснили - в Дзен реализацией является Нирвана. Согласно Четырем Великим Обетам Бодхисаттвы.


Кто выяснил? Послетого как будут спасены все чувствующие существа (которые бесчисленны) и преодолены все заблуждения (которые бесконечны)?  :Wink: 

В дзэн нирвана (во всяком случае та,  о которой вы говорите в терминах прекращения страдания) не является целью, тем более реализацией. Как говорят, вы должны преодолеть нирвану и двигаться дальше к истинному положению вещей.  :Big Grin: 

"If you cannot answer in one word the question about your original clothes, then, although you can get samadhi and nirvana, you cannot get freedom from life and death." Дзэн Мастер Сунг Сан.

----------


## Inbongo

> Кто выяснил? Послетого как будут спасены все чувствующие существа (которые бесчисленны) и преодолены все заблуждения (которые бесконечны)? 
> 
> В дзэн нирвана (во всяком случае та,  о которой вы говорите в терминах прекращения страдания) не является целью, тем более реализацией. Как говорят, вы должны преодолеть нирвану и двигаться дальше к истинному положению вещей. 
> 
> "If you cannot answer in one word the question about your original clothes, then, although you can get samadhi and nirvana, you cannot get freedom from life and death." Дзэн Мастер Сунг Сан.



По моему ИМХО, это уже больше похоже на обет Бодхисатвы?

----------


## Ersh

> Кто выяснил? Послетого как будут спасены все чувствующие существа (которые бесчисленны) и преодолены все заблуждения (которые бесконечны)? 
> 
> В дзэн нирвана (во всяком случае та,  о которой вы говорите в терминах прекращения страдания) не является целью, тем более реализацией. Как говорят, вы должны преодолеть нирвану и двигаться дальше к истинному положению вещей. 
> 
> "If you cannot answer in one word the question about your original clothes, then, although you can get samadhi and nirvana, you cannot get freedom from life and death." Дзэн Мастер Сунг Сан.


А что - состояние Будды - это не Нирвана? Что, Будда не освободился от оков жизни и смерти? Вообще это кусок из какого-то дзенского нарратива в стиле Сун Сана, я бы не махал им по поводу и без повода.

----------


## Поляков

> А что - состояние Будды - это не Нирвана? Что, Будда не освободился от оков жизни и смерти?


Говорят, что нет.  :Big Grin: 




> Вообще это кусок из какого-то дзенского нарратива в стиле Сун Сана, я бы не махал им по поводу и без повода.


А хинаянским нарративом махать в топике про дзэн можно?

----------


## Ersh

> Говорят, что нет.


 Кто говорит?




> А хинаянским нарративом махать в топике про дзэн можно?


Ой, какие мы тут все крутые бодхисаттвы... С чего это он хинаянский?

Апд - это не нарратив, кстати

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...
> "If you cannot answer in one word the question about your original clothes, then, although you can get samadhi and nirvana, you cannot get freedom from life and death." Дзэн Мастер Сунг Сан.


ИМХО, эти слова скорее похожи на призыв к более интенсивной практике и предостережение от самодовольства, чем на некий дзэнский доктринальный постулат. Потому видятся мне не слишком подходящим доводом.
Успехов.

----------


## Дохо

Господа, а Вам не кажется, что среди различных буддийских конфессий почему-то своим апломбом, как это ни прискорбно, выделяются представители ряда тибетских школ и, увы, дзэн-буддизма.
Почему так? Ведь буддизм учит в общем-то обратному, чем эгоцентризм и нарциссическое самолюбование...

----------


## Ersh

Я бы сказал, что в каждой школе есть свои поводы для апломба))) В том числе и в Тхераваде. Дело не в школах - дело в людях. Но все изживаемо. Ибо в Пустоте нет ни страданий, ни избавления от них :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Кто говорит?


Если вы приведете здесь слова чаньского/дзэнского учителя о том, что "природа будды=нирвана", я изменю свое мнение.




> Ой, какие мы тут все крутые бодхисаттвы... С чего это он хинаянский?


Мир противоположностей, абсолютный мир, целостный мир, мир настоящего момента

Человеческие существа переполнены дуалистичным мышленией: нравится - не нравится, хорошее - плохое, приход - уход и т. п. Подобное мышление создает мир противоположностей внутри каждого из нас, а неведение заставляет нас держаться за него. Этот мир противоположностей является путем к конфликтам, беспокойству и страданиям. Это сердцевина учения буддизма Хинаяны: все страдания происходят из дуалистичного мышления. 

Будда учил как перейти из мира противоположностей в абсолютный мир. Абсолютный мир означает мир до мышления. Что значит, до мышления? Декарт говорил: "Я мыслю, следовательно, существую". Но если я не мыслю, что тогда? Декарт не исследовал этот вопрос, но Будда всегда говорил об этом. Если я не мыслю, "Я" не существует. Если нет "Я", исчезает мир противоположностей, поскольку он создан этим "Я". Когда "Я" исчезает, мир противоположностей также исчезает. Это называется пустота или нирвана. 

Таким образом можно сказать, что когда исчезает сознание, исчезает и дхарма. Когда исчезает дхарма, исчезают имя и форма. Когда исчезают имя и форма, приход и уход, жизнь и смерть, счастье и страдание, все эти противоположности также исчезают. Когда ни одной пары противоположностей не остается - это нирвана. Имя этому - Абсолют, Неподвижность, Пустота. Таким образом, переход из мира противоположностей в абсолютный мир означает достичь нирваны. Это учение буддизма Хинаяны.

Отправной точкой Махаяны является пустота - утсутствие собственной природы вещей. Если вы постигнете "отсутсвие самости", становится возможным достижение целостного мира. Целостный мир означает, что если ваш ум цельный - все во вселенной цельно. Солнце, луна, звезды, совершенно все во вселенной цельно. Цельность - значит истина. Когда вы отсекаете все мышление, исчезает "Я". Когда исчезает "Я", ум становится ясным как пространство. Ясный как пространство означает ясный как зеркало. Ясный как зеркало означает ум, который просто отражает: небо голубое, трава зеленая, вода льется, сахар сладкий, соль соленая. Ум-зеркало просто отражает то, что находится перед ним. В уме-зеркале все что вы видите, слышите, нюхаете, пробуете на вкус, все к чему вы прикасаетесь - все просто как это. "Просто как это" - истина. "Просто как это" является цельным миром. Таким образом, цельный мир это истинный мир.  

Если вы достигнете истинного и цельного мира, вы сможете понять что занчит правильная ситуация, правильные действия и правильные взаимоотношения. Тогда становится возможна помощь другим. Помогать другим значит либить их, иметь к ним сострадание. Любовь и сострадание мы называем путем Бодхисаттвы. Таким образом следование пути Бохисаттвы и помощь другим - это учение Махаяны. Если вы хотите идти этой дорогой, сначала вам необходимо познать истинный мир. Истинный мир означает, из момента в момент придерживаться правильной ситуации, правильных действий и правильных взаимоотношений. Истинный мир означает, великую любовь, великое сострадание, великий путь Бодхисаттвы. Это учение буддизма Махаяны.

Дальше идет Дзэн буддизм. В дзэн никогда не говорят о мире противоположностей, никогда не говорят об абсолютном мире, и никогда не говорят о целостном мире, только указывают прямо на ваш ум, на вашу истинную природу. "Что есть Будда?" "Сухое говно на палочке." Это дзэн-ответ. Здесь нет разговоров и объяснений. Только незамедлительное, прямое указание, которое разрубает все ограничения. В истории учения Дзэн многие люди получили просветление в результате такого прямого указания, и для них стало возможно помогать другим людям. Таким образом, в Дзэн нет рече, нет слов, только практика. Разговоры о мире противоположностей, абсолютном мире или целостном мире являются "интеллектуальным стилем" для которого требуется больше объяснений и анализа. Дзэн только указывает на мир настоящего момента. Это мгновение очень важно, в нем содержется все. В нем бесконечное время и пространство, истина, правильная жизнь и путь Бодхисаттвы. В этом мгновении содержится аболютно все, в то же время, не содержится ничего. Если вы достигнете это мгновение, вы достигнете всего. Уто учение Дзэн.

_Дзэн Мастер Сунг Сан_

Оригинал на англ. яз.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Если вы приведете здесь слова чаньского/дзэнского учителя о том, что "природа будды=нирвана", я изменю свое мнение.
> 
> 
> Мир противоположностей, абсолютный мир, целостный мир, мир настоящего момента
> 
> Человеческие существа переполнены дуалистичным мышленией: нравится - не нравится, хорошее - плохое, приход - уход и т. п. Подобное мышление создает мир противоположностей внутри каждого из нас, а неведение заставляет нас держаться за него. Этот мир противоположностей является путем к конфликтам, беспокойству и страданиям. Это сердцевина учения буддизма Хинаяны: все страдания происходят из дуалистичного мышления. 
> 
> Будда учил как перейти из мира противоположностей в абсолютный мир. Абсолютный мир означает мир до мышления. Что значит, до мышления? Декарт говорил: "Я мыслю, следовательно, существую". Но если я не мыслю, что тогда? Декарт не исследовал этот вопрос, но Будда всегда говорил об этом. Если я не мыслю, "Я" не существует. Если нет "Я", исчезает мир противоположностей, поскольку он создан этим "Я". Когда "Я" исчезает, мир противоположностей также исчезает. Это называется пустота или нирвана. 
> 
> ...


ИМХО: поиск противоречий в их отсутствии. И потом, коли "нет мышления", "нет разговоров и обьяснений"и т.д. и т.п., то что ЭТО и к чему столько слов? )))
Успехов.
P.S. Приношу извинения за повторное цитирование, но уж больно наглядный пример "молчаливости." )))

----------


## Ersh

Практику Дзэн Школы Цяо Дуна можно подытожить следующими двумя словами: "безмятежное отражение" (по-китайски: mochao). Это хорошо проиллюстрировано в стихотворении из "Заметок о Безмятежном
Отражении" известного Мастера Дзэн Хун Чжи из школы
Цяо Дуна:
Безмолвно и безмятежно он забывает все слова,
Ясно и ярко То предстает перед нами.
Когда он постигает его,
Оно громадно и бескрайне,
В его сущности это яркое осознание необыкновенно отражается,
Это чистое отражение, полное чуда.
Роса и луна, звезды, и потоки,
Снег на соснах и облака, парящие
На горных вершинах.
Из темноты все становится ослепительно яркими,
Из мрака все оборачивается к великолепному свету.
Бесконечное чудо пронизывает эту безмятежность,
В этом отражении все намеренные усилия исчезают.
Безмятежность - конечное слово,
Отражение - это реакция на все.
Лишенная какого-либо усилия,

Эта реакция естественна и самопроизвольна.
Дисгармония возникает,
Если в отражении нет безмятежности,
Все станет напрасным и второстепенным,
Если в безмятежности нет отражения
Совершенна и полна.
О, смотрите! Сто рек текут
Низвергающими потоками
К великому океану!

http://soto-zen.ru/PracticeofZen.htm

----------


## Zom

> Отправной точкой Махаяны является пустота - утсутствие собственной природы вещей. Если вы постигнете "отсутсвие самости", становится возможным достижение целостного мира. Целостный мир означает, что если ваш ум цельный - все во вселенной цельно. Солнце, луна, звезды, совершенно все во вселенной цельно. Цельность - значит истина. Когда вы отсекаете все мышление, исчезает "Я". Когда исчезает "Я", ум становится ясным как пространство. Ясный как пространство означает ясный как зеркало. Ясный как зеркало означает ум, который просто отражает: небо голубое, трава зеленая, вода льется, сахар сладкий, соль соленая. Ум-зеркало просто отражает то, что находится перед ним. В уме-зеркале все что вы видите, слышите, нюхаете, пробуете на вкус, все к чему вы прикасаетесь - все просто как это. "Просто как это" - истина. "Просто как это" является цельным миром. Таким образом, цельный мир это истинный мир. 
> 
> Если вы достигнете истинного и цельного мира, вы сможете понять что занчит правильная ситуация, правильные действия и правильные взаимоотношения. Тогда становится возможна помощь другим. Помогать другим значит либить их, иметь к ним сострадание


А что - понять что значит правильная ситуация и правильные действия и помогать и любить других нельзя *до* освоения "ясного ума" (который, кстати, достигается в джановом сосредоточении) ?

----------

Кайто Накамура (26.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> ИМХО: поиск противоречий в их отсутствии. И потом, коли "нет мышления", "нет разговоров и обьяснений"и т.д. и т.п., то что ЭТО и к чему столько слов? )))
> Успехов.
> P.S. Приношу извинения за повторное цитирование, но уж больно наглядный пример "молчаливости." )))


Если вы заметили, то количество дзэнских текстов, лекций и проч. просто зашкаливает, а мастера болтают без умолку.  :Big Grin:

----------

Кайто Накамура (26.01.2013), Монферран (09.06.2016)

----------


## Поляков

> А что - понять что значит правильная ситуация и правильные действия и помогать и любить других нельзя *до* освоения "ясного ума" (который, кстати, достигается в джановом сосредоточении) ?


Пока не  понимаешь - нельзя. Для такой ситуации придуманы обеты.

----------


## Zom

> Пока не понимаешь - нельзя. Для такой ситуации придуманы обеты.


Я вообще-то имел в виду не это. Но ваш ответ понятен [т.е. можно].

----------


## Ersh

> Пока не  понимаешь - нельзя. Для такой ситуации придуманы обеты.


А как же так, в кванумовских текстах, я встречал такое - если Вы ведете себя как Будда - то Вы уже практически Будда (имелось в виду как раз ДО реализации).

----------


## Поляков

Хотлось бы прояснить следующий момент. Некоторые, читающие этот топик, воспринимают его почему-то как критику других буддийских школ. Это не так. 

Будда, как известно, дал 84 тысяч типов учений для всего разнообразия нуждающихся. Вполне логично предположить, что они имеют между собой некторые отличия. Не замечать эти отличия или, что еще хуже, невилировать их, значит делать учения непригодными для усвоения конкретным типом ЖС.

----------


## Ersh

Согласен, просто это мы тут с Поляковым дзенами меряемся.
Ну, и к тому же Тхеравада - это не Хинаяна.

----------


## Поляков

> А как же так, в кванумовских текстах, я встречал такое - если Вы ведете себя как Будда - то Вы уже практически Будда (имелось в виду как раз ДО реализации).


Типа Будда на 70%? Про реализацию или просветление говорят, что это просто учебные слова.

----------


## Ersh

> Типа Будда на 70%? Про реализацию или просветление говорят, что это просто учебные слова.


 Не знаю, на сколько процентов, Ваша школа - у Вас и интересуюсь. Так и запишем - в Кван Ум реализация и просветление - просто учебные слова, долго я этого добивался. Туманность андромеды.

----------


## Тацумоку

> А как же так, в кванумовских текстах, я встречал такое - *если Вы ведете себя как Будда - то Вы уже практически Будда* (имелось в виду как раз ДО реализации).


Одна беда: чтобы "вести себя как Будда", надо быть Буддой. )))
Вспомнилась история то ли про Бо-цзю И, то ли про Ли Бо, когда мастер чань сказал кому-то из них, что Учение Будды понятно даже младенцу, вот только следовать ему в совершенстве не способен даже убелённый сединами старец. )))

----------


## Поляков

> Так и запишем - в Кван Ум реализация и просветление - просто учебные слова, долго я этого добивался. Туманность андромеды.


Это еще что! Древнии мастера произнося "Будда" или "просветление" три дня потом рот полоскали.  :Smilie:

----------


## warpig

> Будда, как известно, дал 84 тысяч типов учений для всего разнообразия нуждающихся. Вполне логично предположить, что они имеют между собой некторые отличия. Не замечать эти отличия или, что еще хуже, невилировать их, значит делать учения непригодными для усвоения конкретным типом ЖС.


Различие методов (там где оно есть) - момент технический, а вот общее направление или цели буддизма - это принципиально. 
Например, Дальмаса основана корейским монахом (дзен?) Вон 
Мен Сынимом, который вместе с хваду обучал и 4 БИ и Восьмеричному Пути. В корейских монастырях  эти основы тоже входят в программу обучения.

Есть люди для которых в словосочетании "дзен буддизм" ключевое слово - "буддизм", так же как и в словосочетаниях "буддизм махаяны", "южный буддизм", "тибетский буддизм". 
Есть люди, для которых ключевое слово - "дзен", как в "дзен и раскладывание камней", "дзен и стрельба из лука" и "дзен и искусство ухаживания за мотоциклом". Похоже, что для вторых потеря "дзен" - несчастье: уход, переход и т.п.,  первые же  никуда и не переходят. Как говорил известный дзен-буддист Доген - "мы буддисты, просто буддисты".

----------


## Alexeiy

Кстати, насчет 4БИ и 8БП в дзэн. В книге "Компас Дзэн" Сунг Сана есть соответствующие главы, где они описываются с точки зрения его учения.

----------


## Ersh

В Дзен есть такое понятие "Око Дхармы". Утверждается, что без его "открытия" суть Дзен остается непонятной, сокровенной. Требуется определенное время, чтобы увидеть, что подо всеми этими странными приемчиками, за всеми этими хитровыгнутыми заявлениями, стоит жесткая традиционная буддийская схема из тех же Четырех Благородных, Восьмеричного Пути.

----------

Кайто Накамура (26.01.2013)

----------


## Kleon

Ну да. Дзен это же буддизм.

----------

Кайто Накамура (26.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> В Дзен есть такое понятие "Око Дхармы". Утверждается, что без его "открытия" суть Дзен остается непонятной, сокровенной. Требуется определенное время, чтобы увидеть, что подо всеми этими странными приемчиками, за всеми этими хитровыгнутыми заявлениями, стоит жесткая традиционная буддийская схема из тех же Четырех Благородных, Восьмеричного Пути.


Это слова того кто открыл Око и увидел как там на самом деле?  :Wink:

----------


## Miao Da

А если обобщить то, все перепитии на этом форуме лишь жанглирование терминами. Покажите мне хоть одного кто что то стоящее вынес от сюда.
"Дзен это же буддизм."
 Дзэн - это тоже слово :Smilie: 
Ерш, извините а у Вас какая школа? Вы не согласны что реализация и просветление - учебные термины? Как впрочем и Будда :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Это слова того кто открыл Око и увидел как там на самом деле?


Тот, от кого я это услышал - несомненно.

----------


## Ersh

> А если обобщить то, все перепитии на этом форуме лишь жанглирование терминами. Покажите мне хоть одного кто что то стоящее вынес от сюда.
> "Дзен это же буддизм."
>  Дзэн - это тоже слово
> Ерш, извините а у Вас какая школа? Вы не согласны что реализация и просветление - учебные термины? Как впрочем и Будда


Школа - тоже слово учебное, что за надобность знать чужие слова? А стоящего отсюда можно вынести много, если воспринимать Форум как пособие, а не как ристалище для словесных экзерсисов. Люди приходят на Форум, находят общину, учителей и начинают практику. В трудный момент есть к кому обратиться. Это, конечно, малозаметно под грудом "туманностей андромеды" и жонглированием словами. Но всю эту словеснюю лабуду приходится терпеть ради несколькиих действительно полезных слов, сказанных в нужное время тому, кто их способен услышать.

----------

Good (12.02.2010), Кайто Накамура (26.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Но всю эту словеснюю лабуду приходится терпеть ради несколькиих действительно полезных слов, сказанных в нужное время тому, кто их способен услышать.


То, что вы на протяжении этого топика призрительно называете "туманностями андромеды" и " хитровыгнутыми заявлениями" - это слова учителей дзэн.  

Или вы считаете, что "несколько действительно полезных слов" это сомнительные заявления о том что "природа будды=нирвана", а путь дзэн тоже самое что и 8БП? Вы действительно думаете, что на этом форуме есть кто-то кто сможет это доказать или опровергнуть? (Попробуйте сказать тхеравадинам, что на самом деле Ниббана к которой они стремятся, это всего лишь "узнавание своей истинной природы", которая "природа будды" или дхармакая, и которая тождественна сансаре.  :Smilie: )

Зачем что-то выдуывать, когда есть масса учителей, которые уже все сказали сто тысяч раз?

Вот здесь упоминали мастера Догэна, который без всякой двусмысленности писал, что цель практики дзэн заключается в узнавании своей изначальной природы и единственным инструментом для этого является исключительно дзадзэн.

----------


## Ersh

Слова учителей Дзен - это учебные слова по-Вашему же определению. Видеть только эти слова, и не видеть за ними Учения Будды - ересь, и то самое "опираться на знаки" от которого Вы так старательно открещиваетесь.
Слова Учителя Догена про то, что такое Дзен в его понимании уже приводил здесь warpig. 
А сам дзадзен - не более чем классическая буддийская медитация. Если не верите - переведите слово Дзен с иностранского.

----------

Кайто Накамура (26.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Видеть только эти слова, и не видеть за ними Учения Будды - ересь,


Ерш, это и есть учение Будды!




> Слова Учителя Догена про то, что такое Дзен в его понимании уже приводил здесь warpig.


В понимании warpig'а?  :Big Grin:  

"Само непостоянство человеческого тела и сознания есть природа Будды.  Непостоянство страны, земли, гор и рек зависит от природы Будды. Ануттара-самъяксамбодхи непостоянна по своей природе Будды; паринирвана, из-за ее непостоянства, есть природа Будды. Мало видящие поклонники Второй Колесницы (хинаянисты) и ученые абхидхармы и сутр будут поражены, поставлены в тупик этим Путем Шести Патриархов; поистине, они ничем не лучше демонов." (_Догэн. Буссё_)




> А сам дзадзен - не более чем классическая буддийская медитация. Если не верите - переведите слово Дзен с иностранского.


Боюсь, что тогда мы все окажемся плохо отмытыми индуистами.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

> Кстати, насчет 4БИ и 8БП в дзэн. В книге "Компас Дзэн" Сунг Сана есть соответствующие главы, где они описываются с точки зрения его учения.


Есть возможность отсканировать их?

----------


## Ersh

> Само непостоянство человеческого тела и сознания есть природа Будды


Надо же, расщедрились на объяснение Природы Будды))) И чем это отличается от того, что учил Будда? Анитья, Анатман, Дукха))) И не надо никакого туману. Ничего Доген такого нового не сказал. :Smilie: Впрочем, Будды всех времен и народов  дают Учение так, чтобы их понимали разные люди. Некоторым подавай красивости в виде Природы Будды)))



> Боюсь, что тогда мы все окажемся плохо отмытыми индуистами.


Фигушки. Анитья, Анатман, Дукха. 
Плохо отмытыми индуистами мы будем, если начнем рассуждать об Абсолюте - в том числе и под видом Природы Будды :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (26.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Надо же, расщедрились на объяснение Природы Будды))) И чем это отличается от того, что учил Будда? Анитья, Анатман, Дукха))) И не надо никакого туману. Ничего Доген такого нового не сказал.


Это ничем не отличается от того чему учил Будда, потому что это и есть Дхарма. Другое дело, что вы то ли специально, то ли по невнимательности, делаете пропуски в прочитаном. Посмотрите, что Догэн в приведенном отрывке еще называет непостоянным?




> Некоторым подавай красивости в виде Природы Будды)))


Зачем тогда у вас в профиле значится "Чань", если для вас это красивости?




> Фигушки. Анитья, Анатман, Дукха. 
> Плохо отмытыми индуистами мы будем, если начнем рассуждать об Абсолюте - в том числе и под видом Природы Будды


Если переводить, то dhyana встречается еще в ранних Упанишадах (это задолго до аничча, дукха, анатта), где использовалось для обозначения "глубокого проникновения и познания "Я", атмана". Так в словарях пишут.

----------


## Zom

> Само непостоянство человеческого тела и сознания есть природа Будды. Непостоянство страны, земли, гор и рек зависит от природы Будды. Ануттара-самъяксамбодхи непостоянна по своей природе Будды; паринирвана, из-за ее непостоянства, есть природа Будды.


Ну это как бы вообще жесть. Особенно про паринирвану, которая тоже, как выясняется, непростоянна ... -)

----------


## Ersh

> Это ничем не отличается от того чему учил Будда, потому что это и есть Дхарма. Другое дело, что вы то ли специально, то ли по невнимательности, делаете пропуски в прочитаном. Посмотрите, что Догэн в приведенном отрывке еще называет непостоянным?


А я не знаю, почему Доген называет это непостоянным. Дзен-буддисты и Будду говном обзывали - это не значит, что они так думали на самом деле. Доген не является учителем моей школы, я его не изучал тщательно,  и уже невозможно об этом у него спросить. 



> Зачем тогда у вас в профиле значится "Чань", если для вас это красивости?


А кто сказал, что красивости это плохо?  :Smilie: 



> Если переводить, то dhyana встречается еще в ранних Упанишадах (это задолго до аничча, дукха, анатта), где использовалось для обозначения "глубокого проникновения и познания "Я", атмана". Так в словарях пишут


Отлично! Вы используете палийскую терминологию - давайте я Вас тоже в Хинаяне обвиню? :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Имнно эти три понятия и отличают буддизм от индуизма принципиально - а так да, куча всего общего. Вы не читаете мои посты, просто так копипастите? Спор ради спора?

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...
> "Само непостоянство человеческого тела и сознания есть природа Будды.  Непостоянство страны, земли, гор и рек зависит от природы Будды. Ануттара-самъяксамбодхи непостоянна по своей природе Будды; паринирвана, из-за ее непостоянства, есть природа Будды. Мало видящие поклонники Второй Колесницы (хинаянисты) и ученые абхидхармы и сутр будут поражены, поставлены в тупик этим Путем Шести Патриархов; поистине, они ничем не лучше демонов." (_Догэн. Буссё_)
> ...


*ИМХО*
 "Непостоянная паринирвана" - это привязанность к пустоте, тишине и покою ("мало видящие поклонники Второй Колесницы (хинаянисты)(с)) и самообман тех, кто пытается "следовать Учению Будды" исключительно интеллектуально ("ученые абхидхармы и сутр"(с)). Догэн же делает упор на практике дзадзэн и привнесении этой практики в каждое мгновение повседневной жизни. ("Путь Шести Патриархов" (с)). Если добавить к этому наставления по повседневной религиозной жизни, изложенные Догэном в "Эйхэй Синги", то в итоге получим: "Делать добро, избегать зла, жить внимательно и осознанно." 
А о том, что "жизнь - суть страдание" и т.д. в Японии времён Догэна знали во сто крат лучше нас. 
Можете и дальше искать отсутствие в Дзэн-Буддизме 4БИ и 8БП. 
Успехов.
P.S. Может лучше начать "меряться дзэнами"(*Поляков*) с помощью "палочек-подтирок", "сухого навоза", "трёх цзиней льна",или, на худой конец, поэзии? )))

----------


## Miao Da

> Люди приходят на Форум, находят общину, учителей и начинают практику. ... Это, конечно, малозаметно под грудом "туманностей андромеды" и жонглированием словами.


Хорошо если так. Всё не читал, но действительно малозаметно. В любом случае если это имеет место, значит кому то нужно.

----------


## Miao Da

> Школа - тоже слово учебное, что за надобность знать чужие слова? .


А вы только свои слова знаете? А вдруг это полезное слово?("...словеснюю лабуду приходится терпеть ради несколькиих действительно полезных слов..") :Smilie: 

ps Ёрш, я всё понял. Н е принимайте близко к сердцу. На мо Бэн Ши Шицзямони Фо! (Слова чужие - звучат как родные)

----------


## Miao Da

> Школа - тоже слово учебное, что за надобность знать чужие слова? .


А вы только свои слова знаете? А вдруг это полезное слово?("...словеснюю лабуду приходится терпеть ради несколькиих действительно полезных слов..") :Smilie: 

ps Ёрш, я всё понял. Н е принимайте близко к сердцу. На мо Бэн Ши Шицзямони Фо! (Слова чужие - звучат как родные) :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

没关系

----------


## Поляков

> Ну это как бы вообще жесть. Особенно про паринирвану, которая тоже, как выясняется, непростоянна ... -)


Там же дальше написано: "Мало видящие поклонники Второй Колесницы (хинаянисты) и ученые абхидхармы и сутр будут поражены, поставлены в тупик этим Путем Шести Патриархов; поистине, они ничем не лучше демонов."  :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

> А я не знаю, почему Доген называет это непостоянным. Дзен-буддисты и Будду говном обзывали - это не значит, что они так думали на самом деле. Доген не является учителем моей школы, я его не изучал тщательно,  и уже невозможно об этом у него спросить.


Почитайте текст наконец, он есть на japonica.ru. Догэн там объясняет смысл фразы 6-го патриарха: "Непостоянство само по себе - природа Будды; постоянство есть  сознание различающее все сущее на хорошее и плохое." Хуэй-Нэн должен быть в вашей линии.  




> Имнно эти три понятия и отличают буддизм от индуизма принципиально - а так да, куча всего общего. Вы не читаете мои посты, просто так копипастите? Спор ради спора?


Ерш, я опять повторю, спор этот начался с вашего утверждения, что учение дзэн исчерпывается 4БИ и 8БП. Я внимательно читаю ваши посты, в которых вы хотите дзэн к раннему буддизму.

----------


## Ersh

> Ерш, я опять повторю, спор этот начался с вашего утверждения, что учение дзэн исчерпывается 4БИ и 8БП. Я внимательно читаю ваши посты, в которых вы хотите дзэн к раннему буддизму.


Где я такое писал? 8-0




> Догэн там объясняет смысл фразы 6-го патриарха: "Непостоянство само по себе - природа Будды; постоянство есть сознание различающее все сущее на хорошее и плохое." Хуэй-Нэн должен быть в вашей линии.


И что это - что-то новое по сравнению с учением Будды о непостоянстве и 4 БИ? Вы вообще что-нибудь из основополагающих сутр читали?

----------


## Поляков

> Где я такое писал? 8-0


Сообщение №8 в этой теме. 




> И что это - что-то новое по сравнению с учением Будды о непостоянстве и 4 БИ? Вы вообще что-нибудь из основополагающих сутр читали?


Конечно же я небольшой знаток сутр (к большому сожаления, кстати), поэтому не понимаю, что именно вы назвыаете "основополагающими". Если вы имеете в виду Палийский канон, то это конечно же "что-то новое".  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Я разве в этом сообщении свожу Дзен к раннему буддизму? Где там это Вы углядели? Не кажется ли Вам, что Вы додумываете за меня какие-то интенции?

----------


## Поляков

> Я разве в этом сообщении свожу Дзен к раннему буддизму? Где там это Вы углядели? Не кажется ли Вам, что Вы додумываете за меня какие-то интенции?


Пойдем на третий круг?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Объясните мне, где Вы это углядели, своими словами, приведенная Вами в ответ цитата вообще ни к селу ни к городу.

----------


## dongen

> Тот, от кого я это услышал - несомненно.


люди слышат многое, но это не означает полного понимания  :Smilie: 
Инструментов проверки "степени просветлённости" - немного, да и не все умеют ими пользоваться.
В сутрах об "оке Дхармы" что-то не встречалось. Может тогда лучше ссылаться на конкретные имена мастеров? Ведь в одно и то же слово множество смыслов вкладываться может.
Намо Будда!

----------


## Ersh

Здесь не идет речи о степени просветленности - просто понимание связи конкретных методов школы и собственно буддийского учения

----------


## dongen

Уместно ли привести напоминание, но именно потому, что общепринятые методы не срабатывали на китайской почве должным образом (шаматха - випасана и др.), то почтенный Бодхидхарма вслед за другими учителями Ланкаватары сутры внедрил методики, которые впоследствии стали называть чань (дзен, сон и т.д.) Отличие медитативного искусства чань от общепринятых буддийских техник должно (желательно) объясняться и преподаваться адептам чань непосредственно учитилями (матерами) чань. Такое знание укрепляется опытом дхьяны-праджни. Конечно, возможно познание и "само по себе" - но это у одарённых учеников (адептов). Будучи светильниками самим себе, целесообразно выбирать действующие методики, но при этом избегать крайностей и безапеляционной категоричности. Право слово, по-больше уважения друг к другу и к окружающим, пожалуста, господа!  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> Скажите пожалуйста (ничего не понимаю в Дзен) Что в Дзен считается реализацией.


Путь и есть Плод. Два в одном: Будда-Махасаттва.

----------


## Ersh

2 dongen
Абсолютно верное замечание, хочу только дополнить его, что методы медитации, практикуемые в современном сото-дзен не сильно отличаются от описанных в  классических Сутрах. Это, конечно, если их изучать. Так же можно соотнести конкретные наставления Учителей с конкретными этапами Благородного Восьмеричного Пути.

----------


## Поляков

> Объясните мне, где Вы это углядели, своими словами, приведенная Вами в ответ цитата вообще ни к селу ни к городу.


Наблюдение непостоянства (аннича), приводит к наблюдению страдания (дукха), что приводит к наблюдению отсутствия самости (анатта). Жажда угасает, привет Нирвана.

А тут 6-й Патриарх  - непостоянство само по себе является природой Будды.  :Big Grin:  Ну и всякие "дхармы пяти скандх по своей сущностной природе ― нерожденные, а значит не пребывают и не разрушаются, изначально [находясь в] нирване." (Шастра о пробуждении истинного видения Махаяны). И т.п.

----------


## Поляков

> понимание связи конкретных методов школы и собственно буддийского учения


А что существует некое буддийское учение вне конкретных школ?

----------


## Ersh

> Наблюдение непостоянства (аннича), приводит к наблюдению страдания (дукха), что приводит к наблюдению отсутствия самости (анатта). Жажда угасает, привет Нирвана.


О как! А мужики-то и не знают))) Я разве писал в том посте об этом? Я писал о Четырех Благородных, и Восьмеричном Пути. А это был ответ на другую Вашу инвективу))) Про индуизм. Невозможно спорить со столь невнимательным оппонентом.
Или Вы это сознательно делаете?




> А тут 6-й Патриарх  - непостоянство само по себе является природой Будды.  Ну и всякие "дхармы пяти скандх по своей сущностной природе ― нерожденные, а значит не пребывают и не разрушаются, изначально [находясь в] нирване." (Шастра о пробуждении истинного видения Махаяны). И т.п.


Замечательно! Анитья - природа Будды. (Можете не _пали_ться - тут все свои, махаянцы))) - Вы предлагаете отказаться от постижения Природы Будды?

----------

Кайто Накамура (26.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> А что существует некое буддийское учение вне конкретных школ?


Любое учение (а точнее свое понимание) следует иногда сверять с Дхармой Будды, записанной в Сутрах - иначе косяков не оберетесь.

----------


## Поляков

> О как! А мужики-то и не знают))) Я разве писал в том посте об этом? Я писал о Четырех Благородных, и Восьмеричном Пути.


Так это они и есть, конспективно: "Наблюдение непостоянства (аннича), приводит к наблюдению страдания (дукха), что приводит к наблюдению отсутствия самости (анатта). Жажда угасает, привет Нирвана." 




> Замечательно! Анитья - природа Будды. (Можете не _пали_ться - тут все свои, махаянцы))) - Вы предлагаете отказаться от постижения Природы Будды?


Ха, а чуть раньше в этом топике вы ставили знак равенства между природой Будды и Нирваной.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

> Любое учение (а точнее свое понимание) следует иногда сверять с Дхармой Будды, записанной в Сутрах - иначе косяков не оберетесь.


Сутры, они как бы, немного противоречат друг другу.  :Big Grin:  Классический пример "Сутра сердца" и "Сутра запуска колеса учения". Об этом я и говорю на протяжении всего этого топика - не надо смешивать.

----------


## Ersh

> Об этом я и говорю на протяжении всего этого топика - не надо смешивать.


Что не надо смешивать? О чем топик?



> Ха, а чуть раньше в этом топике вы ставили знак равенства между природой Будды и Нирваной


Где я это писал? Я писал, что в Дзен реализацией является Нирвана. Я не писал, что в Дзен реализацией является природа Будды. Это Вы мне пытаетесь доказать. Противореча и Шестому Патриарху, и Шастре))) Природа Будды и так она у всех есть))) Ее надо реализовать. Тогда и настанет Аннутара - Самъяк Самбодхи

----------


## Поляков

> Что не надо смешивать? О чем топик?


Топик о том, что понимают в дзэн под реализацией.




> Где я это писал?


Сообщение №67. "А что - состояние Будды - это не Нирвана?"




> Я писал, что в Дзен реализацией является Нирвана.


Это и возмущает.  :Big Grin: 




> Я не писал, что в Дзен реализацией является природа Будды. Это Вы мне пытаетесь доказать.


Об этом пишут и говорят все мастера.

----------


## Ersh

Поляков, Вы в состоянии увидеть разницу между словами "природа" и "состояние"? Если нет, наша дискуссия приобретает странный характер.
Все мастера пишут, что нет цели достижения Природы Будды - она и так свойственна всему сущему. Вы сами постите цитаты - Вы понимаете их смысл?

----------


## Ersh

Да, кстати, с точки зрения Махаяны - Нирвана вовсе не означает полное угасание. С точки зрения Махаяны, Нирвана не может быть определена ни одним из определений. Также и про находящегося в Нирване нельзя сказать, что он действует или не действует. Давайте все-таки пользоваться махаянским контекстом.

----------


## Поляков

> Поляков, Вы в состоянии увидеть разницу между словами "природа" и "состояние"? Если нет, наша дискуссия приобретает странный характер.


Поскольку в отвечали на мой вопрос в котором я говорил именно о "природе", логично предположить, что вы также говорите от ней. Или вы специально запутываете?  :Smilie: 




> Все мастера пишут, что нет цели достижения Природы Будды - она и так свойственна всему сущему. Вы сами постите цитаты - Вы понимаете их смысл?


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Поляков

> Давайте все-таки пользоваться махаянским контекстом.


Об этом я и говорю.  :Smilie:  Поэтому лучше не говорить "освобождение от страданий, реализация Восьмеричного Пути", а что-то типа такого:

Особая передача вне учения,
Не опираясь на слова и тексты,
Прямо указывает на ум, 
Позволяя увидеть свою природу и становиться буддой.

----------


## Chikara

[Особая передача вне учения,
Не опираясь на слова и тексты,
Прямо указывает на ум, 
Позволяя увидеть свою природу и становиться буддой.[/QUOTE]

это есть дзэн, но не реализация  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Поскольку в отвечали на мой вопрос в котором я говорил именно о "природе", логично предположить, что вы также говорите от ней. Или вы специально запутываете?





> Поэтому лучше не говорить "освобождение от страданий, реализация Восьмеричного Пути", а что-то типа такого:


Правильно ли я понимаю, что весь сыр-бор был Вами затеян из-за того, что мой ответ показался Вам не соответствующим пресловутому "духу дзен"? :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Так я не на Ваш вопрос отвечал, а на вопрос Луки, и всю дорогу старался быть понятным ему, а не Вам, так тред все-таки его :Smilie: 
Предлагаемый Вами стиль уместен для додзе, и для наставников, когда они каждым своим словом предлагают думать, и любой диалог с ними - уже практика. Это стиль Ву Бонга, например.
"Обладает ли собака природой Будды?
- Нет"
Значит ли это, что нам надо буквально понимать, что собака не обладает природой Будды? Несомненно! :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Но я не наставник, и мы не в додзе, и Лука не испрашивал дать ему наставления. 
DIXI

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...
> В дзэн нирвана (во всяком случае та,  о которой вы говорите в терминах прекращения страдания) не является целью, тем более реализацией. Как говорят, вы должны преодолеть нирвану и двигаться дальше к истинному положению вещей. 
> ....


"Все Будды - большие люди. То, к чему пробуждаются большие люди, называется восьмикратным бодрстванием больших людей. *Пробуждение к этому учению - основа нирваны.* 
...
Будда сказал: "*Вы, монахи... думайте только об уничтожении корня страдания....*
...
Будда сказал: "*Вы, монахи, пожалуйста, старайтесь всем сердцем найти выход (из мира страдания).* Все вещи этого мира, движимые или недвижимые, носят признак уничтожения и поражения, у них нет стабильной структуры. Пожалуйста, остановитесь на некоторое время, не задавайте больше вопросов. Моё время прошло. Я перейду в другой мир. Это моё последнее учение". 
*Поэтому все ученики Будды изучают это учение в глубоком почтении. Кто его не учит и не знает - не ученик Будды. Оно - хранилище ока истинной Дхармы Будды, его прекрасный дух нирваны. То, что многие и сегодня не знают его, немногие слышали о нём или увидели его - дело рук дьявола."*
( Догэн Дзэндзи. ХАТИДАЙНИНКАКУ  http://antaiji.dogen-zen.de/dogen/rus-hdk.shtml )

----------


## Поляков

> Правильно ли я понимаю, что весь сыр-бор был Вами затеян из-за того, что мой ответ показался Вам не соответствующим пресловутому "духу дзен"?


Да, совершенно верно. Только что значит "дух дзэн"? Вы думаете, что это разница в стилистике?




> DIXI


Что такое DIXI?

----------


## sergey

> В дзэн нирвана (во всяком случае та, о которой вы говорите в терминах прекращения страдания) не является целью, тем более реализацией. Как говорят, вы должны преодолеть нирвану и двигаться дальше к истинному положению вещей.


В суттах тхеравады говорится, что ниббана достигается *в результате* постижения истинного положения вещей. 

Например сутта о последовательности колесниц (на англ.), Ратнавинита сутта
Или на русском, хотя по-моему не очень точный перевод.
http://probud.narod.ru/sutra/AN11-1.html
там сначала Yathābhūtañāṇadassanaṃ - знание и вИдение (ньяна-дассана) истинного положения вещей (ятхабхута), из этого - разочарование (ниббида) в мирском, в результате этого - освобождение от страсти (вирага), а из этого - знание и вИдение освобождения (вимуттиньянадассана).
Вот еще одна схожая сутта,  переводчик там переводит  Четанакарания как "размышлять", хотя четана-карания скорее - что-нибудь вроде "прилагать волевые усилия". (см. словарь: cetana)

----------


## Поляков

> это есть дзэн, но не реализация


"Увидеть свою природу и становиться буддой" это не реализация?

----------


## Won Soeng

Так можно сказать обыденным языком:
Все живые существа борются за сохранение того, что им дорого.

То, что дорого - называется привязанностями. Желание это сохранять - есть страстное влечение. Борьба со всем, что влечет изменение того, что дорого - есть стресс, напряженность, страдание или дукха.

Причиной возникновения взглядов, что есть дорого и важно, а что не дорого и не важно является игнорирование, невнимательность, неведение.

Мудростью является устранение невнимательности, устранение неведение. 

Каким образом устранение неведения? Методом последовательного осознания того, как что-то воспринимается как то, что дорого, а что-то другое как не дорого; как возникает то, что вызывает желание это сохранять, как возникает устремление к противодействию всему, что влечет изменение или разрушение того, что воспринимается как дорогое, важное

Такое осознание влечет прекращение неведения взглядов, прекращение неведения устремлений, прекращение неведения усилий.

Прекращение неведения и есть реализация в дзен.

----------


## Поляков

> там сначала Yathābhūtañāṇadassanaṃ - знание и вИдение (ньяна-дассана) истинного положения вещей (ятхабхута), из этого - разочарование (ниббида) в мирском, в результате этого - освобождение от страсти (вирага), а из этого - знание и вИдение освобождения (вимуттиньянадассана).


В этом и дело! Чуть выше я уже писал про Восьмеричный Путь: видение аничча, приводит к видению дукха и анатта. В результате - угасание страсти и достижение Нирваны. (я ничего не напутал?). Вот каким образом видение того, что само непостоянство есть Природа Будды может привести к Нирване?

----------


## Тацумоку

> В суттах тхеравады говорится, что ниббана достигается *в результате* постижения истинного положения вещей. 
> ...


А разве речь шла о суттах Тхеравады?

----------


## sergey

> В этом и дело!


Нет, дело не в этом. В вами приведенном отрывке говорится, что сначала достигается нирвана, но не стоит на этом задерживаться, а нужно идти к постижению истинного положения вещей. Но ведь понятие нирвана в дзен, если не ошибаюсь, вообще мало используется, чаще говорят о природе Будды. Поэтому в этом отрывке похоже говрится о "нирване хинаянистов", т.е. о том, как эта "нирвана хинаянистов" описывается в книгах мазаяны. Так вот ниббана, о которой Будда или его ученики говорят в сутрах тхеравады - это другое, чем "нирвана хинаянистов" в некоторых текстах махаяны. В частности она (в Ратнавинита сутте речь идет о полной ниббане - париниббана) достигается *в результате* постижения истинного положения вещей. 
Хотя, с другой стороны, опыт ниббаны имеют уже и вошедшие в поток, однажды возвращающиеся и невозвращающиеся (возможно не все, точно не знаю). Но эти стадии - не конец пути. так что  действительно, наверное можно сказать, что прикосновение к ниббане - это еще не конец пути.




> само непостоянство есть Природа Будды


Поляков, вы ведь наверное согласитесь, что высказывания в праджняпарамите зачастую парадоксальные. Поэтому их смысл совсем не обязательно буквальный. Если форма и т.д. - постоянны, не возникают и не исчезают (по сутрам праджняпарамиты) то о каком непостоянстве вообще может идти речь?  :Smilie: 
Кроме того, можно заметить, что сутры праджняпармиты требуют в качестве обязательного приложения сутры "хинаяны", т.к. нередко высказывания в них сформулированы как парадоксальный ответ на высказывания  в последних. Т.е. когда говорят, что нет пути, то предполагается, что слушатель знает про 8-чный благородный путь. Если бы просто вдруг в мире возникло какое-то учение, в котором бы ничего не говорилось  про страдания, про путь, и т.д. а говорилось, что нет в  жизни никаких страданий, нет никаких путей, то это было бы совсем другое. Смысл праджняпармиты именно в том, что человек знает, изучил учение про путь, а потом ему говорят, что на самом деле никакого пути нет.

Так что брать высказывания праджняпармиты в отрыве от контекста и еще и понимать их буквально, по-моему это не очень правильный подход.




> А разве речь шла о суттах Тхеравады


Поляков писал по-моему о нирване, описаной в сутрах палийского канона.

----------

Кайто Накамура (26.01.2013)

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...
> Поляков писал по-моему о нирване, описаной в сутрах палийского канона.


А я думал, разговор шёл о Дзэн-Буддизме.  :Cry:   )))

----------


## sergey

> видение аничча, приводит к видению дукха и анатта.


В каком-то предыдущем сообщении вы писали более развернуто: видение аничча->видение дуккха->видение анатта.
1)Я не уверен, что последовательность строго такая. Встречал утверждение, по-моему в суттах (могу поискать, если нужно), что созерцание непостоянства приводит к освобождению от воззрений о "я". Если рассуждать, то наверное если видишь непостоянство всего обусловленного, то не возникает предстваления о каком-то постоянном "я".
2) Познается не только аничча, дуккха, анатта. Познается, *каким образом* возникают и исчезают дхаммы. В Лока сутте Будда описывает патичча самуппаду как возникновение и конец мира (лока). Так что можно сказать, что постигнув обусловленное возникновение монах постигает возникновение и конец этого мира.
 И др. :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

> А я думал, разговор шёл о Дзэн-Буддизме.   )))


Не дурак, намек понял. (с)  :Confused:

----------


## Chikara

> "Увидеть свою природу и становиться буддой" это не реализация?


нет

----------


## Поляков

> Так вот ниббана, о которой Будда или его ученики говорят в сутрах тхеравады - это другое, чем "нирвана хинаянистов" в некоторых текстах махаяны.


Можно это как-то развернуть, у меня не хватает знаний.




> Кроме того, можно заметить, что сутры праджняпармиты требуют в качестве обязательного приложения сутры "хинаяны", т.к. нередко высказывания в них сформулированы как парадоксальный ответ на высказывания  в последних. Т.е. когда говорят, что нет пути, то предполагается, что слушатель знает про 8-чный благородный путь. Если бы просто вдруг в мире возникло какое-то учение, в котором бы ничего не говорилось  про страдания, про путь, и т.д. а говорилось, что нет в  жизни никаких страданий, нет никаких путей, то это было бы совсем другое. Смысл праджняпармиты именно в том, что человек знает, изучил учение про путь, а потом ему говорят, что на самом деле никакого пути нет.
> 
> Так что брать высказывания праджняпармиты в отрыве от контекста и еще и понимать их буквально, по-моему это не очень правильный подход.


Разумеется! Причем в дзэнской литературе, а также в сутрах и шастрах, которые повлияли на развитие буддизма в Китае, постоянно оперируют терминами очищения, угасания жажды, достижения Нирваны и проч. Но это совершенно не значит, что все учение сводится к этому. Сердцевина дзэн - "прозревая собственну природу, становишься Буддой".    




> Поляков писал по-моему о нирване, описаной в сутрах палийского канона.


Конечно. Как шраваки описываются в махаянской литературе: приверженцы Второй Колесницы, достигающие нирваны через постижение 4БИ и следующие 8БП.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Есть возможность отсканировать их?


http://webfile.ru/2283227

----------


## Тацумоку

> Поляков писал по-моему о нирване, описаной в сутрах палийского канона.





> Конечно. Как шраваки описываются в махаянской литературе: приверженцы Второй Колесницы, достигающие нирваны через постижение 4БИ и следующие 8БП.


Тогда приношу свои извинения. 
P.S. Одного только не пойму: как можно сравнивать что-то без наличия более-менее внятного представлениях о сравниваемом?!  :EEK!:  )))

----------


## Тацумоку

> Не дурак, намек понял. (с)


Полно-те, даже не думал кидать в Ваш огород камень. Это было недоумение по поводу моих собственных заблуждений.
Успехов. С уважением.

----------


## sergey

> Можно это как-то развернуть, у меня не хватает знаний.


Знаете, пускай это остается, по крайней мере пока, моим мнением, не подтвержденным аргументами. Сложилось оно на основании того, что я прочитал в тхеравадинских суттах о ниббане, освобождении, архатах и Будде и того, с чем сталкивался в текстах разных учителей махаяны (припоминаю тибетских, возможно были и дзенские) и в текстах махаяны. Но сейчас нашел поиском по "нирвана шраваков" 4 главу Ланкаватара сутры, все-таки отличается терминология, отличается изложение, поэтому не так, имхо, просто сравнить, как кубик - к кубику. Хотя можно сравнивать, но боюсь это будет не очень однозначно, в общем не хочется и писать, додумывая, и создавать предпосылки для дискуссии. Если хотите, могу дать тхеравадинских англоязычных ссылок по теме ниббаны, архатов, освобождения, Будды.




> Полно-те, даже не думал кидать в Ваш огород камень.

----------


## Ersh

Ребяты, а при чем здесь Тхеравада? Тхеравада и Хинаяна - не одно и то же.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Inbongo, просмотрите пять порядков Тодзана, может как-то поможет.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ребяты, а при чем здесь Тхеравада? Тхеравада и Хинаяна - не одно и то же.


Это мнение Тхеравады?

----------


## ullu

Учителя Тхеравады говорят, как я поняла, что практиковать надо с мотивацией приносить благо живым существам, а не просто отказаться от причинения вреда.
А это мотивация Махаяны, не Хинаяны.

----------


## Sadhak

> Ребяты, а при чем здесь Тхеравада? Тхеравада и Хинаяна - не одно и то же.


Это политкорректно наверное, не называть негра негром, а "цветным". Наши учителя так и называют тхераваду хинаяной, но постоянно настаивают на самом уважительном отношении  к ней, подчеркивая, что все учения данные Буддой не могут быть хуже или лучше одно другого, но даны для людей соответственно их способностям. Конечно не стоит злить людей употребляя наименование котрое им не нравится, но специально для этого изобретать еще одно направление которого как бы и нет только из политкорректности, как мне думается уже излишне. Извиняюсь конечно перед тхеравадинами, если вдруг обидел.

----------


## Иван Ран

)) Так Хинаяны то как раз и нет, а не Тхеравады.

----------


## ullu

> Это политкорректно наверное, не называть негра негром, а "цветным". Наши учителя так и называют тхераваду хинаяной, но постоянно настаивают на самом уважительном отношении  к ней, подчеркивая, что все учения данные Буддой не могут быть хуже или лучше одно другого, но даны для людей соответственно их способностям. Конечно не стоит злить людей употребляя наименование котрое им не нравится, но специально для этого изобретать еще одно направление которого как бы и нет только из политкорректности, как мне думается уже излишне. Извиняюсь конечно перед тхеравадинами, если вдруг обидел.


Хинаяна это не школа, это колесница.
школы Махаяны тоже не существует, так же как и Ваджраяны.
Есть школы, которые можно отнести к той или другой колеснице на основе того, какого воззрения они придерживаются, какие методы практикуют и какое поведение применяют.
Если учителя Тхеравады объясняют , что практиковать надо с мотиваций, соотвествуютщей колесницы Махаяны, то я не понимаю на каком основании вы называете эту школу принадлежащей к Хинаяне?
Тем более что деление на колесницы принадлежит вроде как тибетскому буддизму с его Ваджраяной, может я ошибаюсь конечно, но вроде бы в школах , котоыре практикуют Тхераваду такого деления вообще не существует. У них вообще могут быть другие деления, может быть какая-то из школ будет практиковать поведение Хинаяны, опиираясь на воззрение дзогчен, и куда вы тогда сможете её отнести?

----------


## Ersh

> Это мнение Техравады?


Это мнение Всемирного Буддийского Конгресса

----------


## Ersh

> Это политкорректно наверное, не называть негра негром, а "цветным". Наши учителя так и называют тхераваду хинаяной, но постоянно настаивают на самом уважительном отношении  к ней, подчеркивая, что все учения данные Буддой не могут быть хуже или лучше одно другого, но даны для людей соответственно их способностям. Конечно не стоит злить людей употребляя наименование котрое им не нравится, но специально для этого изобретать еще одно направление которого как бы и нет только из политкорректности, как мне думается уже излишне. Извиняюсь конечно перед тхеравадинами, если вдруг обидел.


С мнением ваших учителей - пожалуйста в соответствующий подфорум

----------


## Sadhak

Да, действительно колесница, извиняюсь. Если мотивация соответствует Махаяне, то это действительно уже Махаяна. Говоря о Хинаяне, наши учителя говорят и о соответствующей этому мотивации, как и о том где наиболее распространена эта колесница в настоящее время. Сложно перепутать.

----------


## Поляков

> Но сейчас нашел поиском по "нирвана шраваков" 4 главу Ланкаватара сутры, все-таки отличается терминология, отличается изложение, поэтому не так, имхо, просто сравнить, как кубик - к кубику. Хотя можно сравнивать, но боюсь это будет не очень однозначно, в общем не хочется и писать, додумывая, и создавать предпосылки для дискуссии.


В Ланкаватаре есть более конкретные "предъявы" (например, начиная с главы 13 "Особенности колесницы шраваков"). В любом случае там говорится, что 




> Бодхисаттве-махасаттве не следует предаваться сосредоточению на блаженстве прекращения [страдания], но надлежит следовать изначально принятому обету заботы о [всех] живых существах. Таково блаженство, достигаемое шраваками, коему не предаётся бодхисаттва-махасаттва.

----------


## Ersh

Интересно, а какую такую особую заботу о живых существах проявляют приверженцы Махаяны, какую не проявляют последователи Тхеравады?

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это мнение Всемирного Буддийского Конгресса


А кто участниками был можно поинтересоваться?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Учителя Тхеравады говорят, как я поняла, что практиковать надо с мотивацией приносить благо живым существам, а не просто отказаться от причинения вреда.
> А это мотивация Махаяны, не Хинаяны.


А Тхеравада признает убийство живого существа с благим намерением? и причем здесь мотивация? с мотивацией на благо всех живых существ практиковать можно, что угодно... только в Махаяне суть всей колесницы в благом намерении. Суть всей Тхеравады действовать на благо всех живых существ?

----------


## Айвар

Почитал материал темы и у меня возник такой вопрос: Неужели за столько лет в буддизме вы не решили для себя задачку кто кому должен: Будда вам или Вы Будде?

----------


## Айвар

И  еще на мой взгляд самый внятный и ненасильственный способ "остановить" ум это просто взглянуть на него. По-моему это и называется дзен?

----------


## ullu

> А Тхеравада признает убийство живого существа с благим намерением? и причем здесь мотивация? с мотивацией на благо всех живых существ практиковать можно, что угодно... только в Махаяне суть всей колесницы в благом намерении. Суть всей Тхеравады действовать на благо всех живых существ?


Что значит суть и чем она отличается от мотивации?

К тому же в Тхераваде много школ, возможно в какой то из них и принимают обязательство брать на себя отвественность за благо других.

----------


## Ersh

*Ven. Walpola Sri Rahula* 
Chancellor, University of Keleniya, Sri Lanka


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This article had already been printed Proceedings: Third International Congress World Buddhist Sangha Council, (Taiwan, Republic of China, December 1-7, 1981), pp.32-35; and also reprinted Bauddha Marga (Colombo: Organ of the World Fellowship of Buddhists Sri Lanka Regional Centre, Vesak annual, 1982), Vol.V, pp.41-44. 




At the First International Congress of the World Buddhist Sangha Council held in Colombo, Sri Lanka, in January 1967, at the request of the founder Secretary-General, the late Venerable Pandita Pimbure Sorata Thera, I presented a concise formula for the unification of Theravada and Mahayana, which was unanimously accepted. (This formula is now printed as Appendix IV in my Heritage of the Bhikkhu, Grove Press, New York, 1974). 

This formula may be restated as follows: 

Whatever our sects, denominations or systems, as Buddhists we all accept the Buddha as our Master who gave us the Teaching. 
We all take refuge in the Triple Jewel: the Buddha, our Teacher; the Dhamma, his teaching; and the Sangha, the Community of holy ones. In other words, we take refuge in the Teacher, the Teaching and the Taught. 
Whether Theravada or Mahayana, we do not believe that this world is created and ruled by a god at his will. 
Following the example of the Buddha, our Teacher, who is embodiment of Great Compassion (maha-karuna) and Great Wisdom (maha-prajna), we consider that the purpose of life is to develop compassion for all living beings without discrimination and to work for their good, happiness and peace; and to develop wisdom leading to the realization of Ultimate Truth. 
We accept the Four Noble Truths taught by the Buddha, namely, Dukkha, the fact that our existence in this world is in predicament, is impermanent, imperfect, unsatisfactory, full of conflict; Samudaya, the fact that this state of affairs is due to our egoistic selfishness based on the false idea of self; Nirodha, the fact that there is definitely the possibility of deliverance, liberation, freedom from this predicament by the total eradication of the egoistic selfishness; and Magga, the fact that this liberation can be achieved through the Middle Path which is eight-fold, leading to the perfection of ethical conduct (sila), mental discipline (samadhi) and wisdom (panna). 
We accept the universal law of cause and effect taught in the Paticcasamuppada (Skt. pratityasamutpada; Conditioned Genesis or Dependent Origination), and accordingly we accept that everything is relative, interdependent and interrelated and nothing is absolute, permanent and everlasting in this universe. 
We understand, according to the teaching of the Buddha, that all conditioned things (samkhara) are impermanent (anicca) and imperfect and unsatisfactory (dukkha), and all conditioned and unconditioned things (dhamma) are without self (anatta). 
We accept the Thirty-seven Qualities conducive to Enlightenment (bodhipakkhiyadhamma) as different aspects of the Path taught by the Buddha leading to Enlightenment, namely, 
- Four Forms of Presence of Mindfulness (Pali: satipatthana; Skt. smrtyupasthana);
- Four Right Efforts (Pali. sammappadhana; Skt. samyakpradhana);
- Four Bases of Supernatural Powers (Pali. iddhipada; Skt. rddhipada);
- Five Faculties (indriya: Pali. saddha, viriya, sati, samadhi, panna; Skt. sraddha, virya, smrti, samadhi, prajna);
- Five Powers (bala, same five qualities as above);
- Seven Factors of Enlightenment (Pali. bojjhanga; Skt. bobhyanga);
- Eight-fold Noble Path (Pali. ariyamagga; Skt. aryamarga). 

There are three ways of attaining Bodhi or Enlightenment according to the ability and capacity of each individual: namely, as a Sravaka (disciple), as a Pratyekabuddha (Individual Buddha) and as a Samyaksambuddha (Perfectly and Fully Enlightened Buddha). *We accept if as the highest, noblest and most heroic to follow the career of a Boddhisattva and to become a Samyksambuddha in order to save others.* But these three states are on the same Path, not on different paths. In fact, the Sandhinirmocana-sutra, a well-known important Mahayana sutra, clearly and emphatically says that those who follow the line of Sravaka-yana (Vehicle of Disciples) or the line of Pratyekabuddha-yana (Vehicle of Individual Buddhas) or the line of Tathagatas (Mahayana) attain the supreme Nirvana by the same Path, and that for all of them there is only one Path of Purification (visuddhi-marga) and only one Purification (visuddhi) and no second one, and that they are not different paths and different purifications, and that Sravakayana and Mahayana constitute One Vehicle One Yana (eka-yana) and not distinct and different vehicles or yanas.[6] 
We admit that in different countries there are differences with regard to the ways of life of Buddhist monks, popular Buddhist beliefs and practices, rites and rituals, ceremonies, customs and habits. These external forms and expressions should not be confused with the essential teachings of the Buddha. 
http://mail.saigon.com/~anson/ebud/ebdha310.htm

----------


## Ersh

> А кто участниками был можно поинтересоваться?


The World Buddhist Sangha Council was first convened by Theravadins in Sri Lanka in 1966 with the hope of bridging differences and working together. The first convention was attended by leading monks, from many countries and sects, Mahaayaana as well as Theravaada. 

http://buddhism.kalachakranet.org/re...les.html#basic

Вот здесь список оргкомитета конгресса http://www.wbsc886.org/Enlish/E-index2/E-long/E-Org.htm

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Что значит суть и чем она отличается от мотивации?


 Тем что когда мы делаем с мотивацией, мы легко это можем делать, но когда дойдет дело до убийства, которое действительно принесет благо, нас остановит обет непричинения вреда живым существам. Махаянца это не остановит, у него обязательство действовать на благо...

Ersh, у меня с английским плохо к сожалению, но как я понял в списке нет никого из Тибетского Буддизма... там только Тхеравадинцы?

----------


## sergey

Полякову:



> В Ланкаватаре есть более конкретные "предъявы" (например, начиная с главы 13 "Особенности колесницы шраваков"). В любом случае там говорится, что
> Цитата:
> Бодхисаттве-махасаттве не следует предаваться сосредоточению на блаженстве прекращения [страдания], ...


Да предъявы-то есть  :Smilie: , я и не собирался все их обсуждать, а писал об одном пункте - о ниббане, о достижении архата. Во-первых перевод по-моему не очень хороший и трудно судить, каков сам исходный текст. Но разница в изложении по сравнению с сутрами палийского канона безусловно есть. Здесь, например, когда говорят о постижениях, речь все время заходит о дхьянах и самапатти и "предъявы" в частности относятся к тому, что типа шраваки привязываются к пребыванию в этих самапатти. (если я правильно понял) Но в тхераваде четко различаются джханы, вплоть до ниродха-сампатти (самапатти прекращения) и плоды пути - вошедший в поток, возвращающийся однажды, более не возвращающийся, архат. Плоды пути определяются через освобождение от определенных уз в первых трех случаях. О достижении архатства часто говорится примерно в такой формуле:



> У него, знающего так, видящего так, ум освобождается от асавы чувственной страсти, ум освобождается от асавы становления, ум освобождается от асавы неведения. В освобожденном возникает знание, что он освобожден. Он постигает: "Уничтожено вторичное рождение, исполнено ученичество, сделано то, что надлежит сделать, нет ничего вслед за этим состоянием"


(из ДН2 - Саманняпала сутта)
В процитированном вами отрывке слово "[страдания]", добавленное переводчиком, подозреваю, что лишнее, т.к. в сутре не один раз говорится о блаженстве самапатти прекращения (гл. 4: "на восьмом уровне шраваки и пратьекабудды предаются блаженству самапатти прекращения" например). Но в тхераваде во-первых, можно стать архатом, не достигнув этого состояния, а во-вторых, оно доступно и невозвращающимся, т.е. тем, кто освобождения еще не обрел. Поэтому эта "предъява" - не по делу. И вообще, в тхераваде учат не увлекаться блаженством джхан.
В Уддесавибханга сутте, например, это разъясняет Махакаччаана.
Кстати, вот русский перевод сутты, где Будда говорит, что когда в джхане постигают "бессмертный элемент" (это один из синонимов ниббаны), то или достигают прекращения асав ("влечений" в этом переводе, т.е. становятся архатами) или



> А если нет, то благодаря пристрастию и восхищению к этому элементу и полному искоренению первых пяти оков  – он переродится (в "чистых землях"), чтобы там полностью освободиться, больше не возвращаясь из того мира


Т.е. смотрите, здесь говорится, что благодяря пристрастию и восхищению к "бессмертному" элементу перерождаются (т.е. при этом еще не освобождаются) и если нет этого пристрастия, то освобождаются, становятся архатами. А в Ланкаватара сутре говорится, что архаты пристращаются к блаженству нирваны, а бодхисаттвы - не пристращаются.
Т.е. те, кого в Ланкаватаре называют архатами, в данном случае в тхераваде соответствуют "невозвращающимся", а то, что пишут про бодхисаттв (не пристращаются) - в тхераваде это атрибут архатов.
О вот таких несоответствиях я и писал в начале.

----------------
Всех благ.

----------


## Sadhak

> К тому же в Тхераваде много школ, возможно в какой то из них и принимают обязательство брать на себя отвественность за благо других.


Возможно, но я что-то не встречал тхеравадинов которые бы заявляли, что они относятся к Махаяне. Кроме того, тхеравадины столь же политкорректно обычно предпочитают обходить темы о том, считают ли они вообще Махаяну и Ваджраяну "истинным буддизмом", а не поздней самодеятельностью, как и не признают "второй поворот колеса Учения", откуда собственно и берет начало Махаяна. К какой же тогда из трех колесниц нам отнести Тхераваду, даже если в некоторых ее школах возможно и присутствует мотивация , обеты да и вообще понятия бодхисаттв, что весьма сомнительно? Или четвертую вводить надо, лишь бы Хинаяной не называть?

----------


## Кумо

> Возможно, но я что-то не встречал тхеравадинов которые бы заявляли, что они относятся к Махаяне. Кроме того, тхеравадины столь же политкорректно обычно предпочитают обходить темы о том, считают ли они вообще Махаяну и Ваджраяну "истинным буддизмом", а не поздней самодеятельностью, как и не признают "второй поворот колеса Учения", откуда собственно и берет начало Махаяна. К какой же тогда из трех колесниц нам отнести Тхераваду, даже если в некоторых ее школах возможно и присутствует мотивация , обеты да и вообще понятия бодхисаттв, что весьма сомнительно? Или четвертую вводить надо, лишь бы Хинаяной не называть?


Называйте, как вам угодно) Только не переживайте так :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Ersh, у меня с английским плохо к сожалению, но как я понял в списке нет никого из Тибетского Буддизма... там только Тхеравадинцы?


Ven. Lama Dambajav Монголия
Ven. Bhikkhu Mangala Maharjan  Непал

Большая часть списка - китайцы из Гонконга, Макао, Малайзии, Сингапура и Тайваня

----------


## Ersh

Я встречал кучу людей, которых достали эти бесплодные разборки, это взаимное чванство, убивающее дух Дхармы, и которые видят в других учениях то же самое учение Будды, основанное на сострадании ко всем живым существам.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я встречал кучу людей, которых достали эти бесплодные разборки, это взаимное чванство, убивающее дух Дхармы, и которые видят в других учениях то же самое учение Будды, основанное на сострадании ко всем живым существам.


Ну одно дело разборки устраивать, другое разобраться в колесницах и школах. У нас приказ так скажем разбираться :Smilie:  а вот когда последователи той же Тхеравады, начинают пытаться с Тхервадинским объемом знаний судить о других колесницах, то последователю той же Ваджраяны вся эта неправда видна сразу же. Только вот закусываться они начинают, так как ни у Тхервадина никакого опыта в Ваджраяне, и у последователя Ваджраяны ноль опыта в Тхераваде и ни тот ни другой уступать не хотят(причем опыта, а не начитанности литературы, когда пару строчек про другую колесницу прочитал и такой "а да фигня у нас тоже самое")... так как они правы, но правы они в рамках своей колесницы... а колесницы разные, методы разные, воззрения разные. И понимать это надо... И глупость это с воззрением колесницы Сутр делать вид, что разбираешься в колеснице Мантраяны... отсюда и разборки... когда наставления Учителя о некоторых астрологических аспектах и их применение в практике называют мусором. Вобщем проблема в умах практиков, а не в Учении Будды :Smilie:  Учение Будды совершенно) Вобщем что-то занесло меня)) А Тхераваду может Учителя называют Хинаяной все таки из-за того, что Хинаяна там преобладает? :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> О вот таких несоответствиях я и писал в начале.
> 
> ----------------
> Всех благ.


К сожалению, я не заметил в какой момент началась тема про тхераваду. Я писал про последователей Двух Колесниц (шраваков и пратьекабудд). Насколько тхеравада попадает под это определение меня меньше всего интересует. Есть некоторое количество исследований Ланкаватары, в которых этот вопрос (вопрос шраваков) рассматривается. Если время позволит, займусь этим.

К тому же и Тхеравада за 1,5 тыс. лет могла измениться.  :Smilie:

----------


## Тацумоку

> Я встречал кучу людей, которых достали эти бесплодные разборки, это взаимное чванство, убивающее дух Дхармы, и которые видят в других учениях то же самое учение Будды, основанное на сострадании ко всем живым существам.


+1
Люди, критикующих "неправильные" с их точки зрения направления Буддизма без должного теоретического и практического багажа в критикуемых ими направлениях, даже не понимают, что сами себя наказывают, выставляя на показ свои некомпетентнось, предвзятость и ограниченность.

----------


## Inbongo

> Путь и есть Плод. Два в одном: Будда-Махасаттва.


Плод может иметь разное качество, в зависимости от пути.

----------


## Inbongo

> А что существует некое буддийское учение вне конкретных школ?


А, что учение существует, тоьлко потому, что есть школы. Не учение создает школы, а люди, чье различное понимание учения ведет к созданию разных школ по своему интерпретирующих последнее.

----------


## Inbongo

> Так это они и есть, конспективно: "Наблюдение непостоянства (аннича), приводит к наблюдению страдания (дукха), что приводит к наблюдению отсутствия самости (анатта). Жажда угасает, привет Нирвана." 
> 
> 
> Ха, а чуть раньше в этом топике вы ставили знак равенства между природой Будды и Нирваной.


А разве природа Будды не включает в себя и Сансару и Нирвану?

----------


## Inbongo

> И  еще на мой взгляд самый внятный и ненасильственный способ "остановить" ум это просто взглянуть на него. По-моему это и называется дзен?


Вопрос не в том, что такое - Дзен, а, что такое реализация в Дзен.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вопрос не в том, что такое - Дзен, а, что такое реализация в Дзен.


Один прославленный учитель в ответ на этот вопрос поднимал палец, другой кричал "Катц!"  :Smilie:  Пять видов дзэн - пять видов реализации в дзэн.

----------


## Айвар

> Вопрос не в том, что такое - Дзен, а, что такое реализация в Дзен.


Хорошо давайте по порядку ...

В частности Ерш писал:
 "Природа Будды и так она у всех есть))) Ее надо реализовать. Тогда и настанет Аннутара - Самъяк Самбодхи"
Пусть Ерш будет авторитетом, коль скоро он ведает этим разделом. Будем исходить из этого.

Итак мы говорим об одной для всех людей природе, которую мы называем природой будд. Это и есть реализованная природа человека. Так!? Таким образом прототип Будды и есть прообраз человека (лишенного омоачений и не оставляющего кармических следов). Согласны?
Что же такое три кайи? Ведь это же уже как минимум три природы (три в одном), ведь по внешним признакам это и природа человека (нирманакая), природа божества (самбхогакая) и природа абсолюта (дхармакая). возикает вопрос:" Не слишком ли много для одной природы (человека и будды), чтобы судить о трех природах? - вывод суждение должно быть ограничено ( и оно реально ограничено) пределами одной кайи, а именно миром людей, то есть миром желаний (миром сознания). 

Доп. Все что имеет форму имеет сознание. Форма признак временного бывания. :Cool:

----------


## Ersh

Беру самоотвод с поста авторитета))) А вот Преподобная Дзию Кеннетт пишет примерно то же самое, что и Айвар. Свою книгу о практике сото она начинает с изложения Четырех Благородных истин и Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. То же самое делал и Д. Т. Судзуки.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> Аджан Сумедхо начинал свой путь в Дзен, кстати)))


А Вон Мен Сыним в начале пути провел более 3-х лет в Тайских монастырях, как монах тхеравады.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Да нету никакой разницы между тхеравадой и махаяной ! Есть только беспокойный ум  :Wink:

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Однажды в монастыре Читхурста раздавали фотографии Аджана Чаа и Сунь Юня ( Порожнее Облако). Это потому, что  монахи выражают почтение как к Учителю Тхеравады, так и  к Учителю Дзен. Есть чему у них поучиться. У меня на алтаре и Сунь Юнь и Аджан Ча  етс.  
В каждом монастыре любой традиции есть небольшие  или  большие различия, даже в одной школе. Но все мы идем Путем Будды.

----------


## ullu

> И понимать это надо...


Достаточно понимать это самому.

----------


## ullu

> Тем что когда мы делаем с мотивацией, мы легко это можем делать, но когда дойдет дело до убийства, которое действительно принесет благо, нас остановит обет непричинения вреда живым существам. Махаянца это не остановит, у него обязательство действовать на благо...


Не знаю принимают ли они обеты бодхисаттвы.
Возможно они принимают какие-то обязательства, позволяющие нарушать обеты ради блага других. Я специально не изучала этот вопрос.
Вы изучали и уверены что не принимают?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не знаю принимают ли они обеты бодхисаттвы.
> Возможно они принимают какие-то обязательства, позволяющие нарушать обеты ради блага других. Я специально не изучала этот вопрос.
> Вы изучали и уверены что не принимают?


Не изучал и не уверен. Вот и спрашиваю собственно.

----------


## ullu

> Возможно, но я что-то не встречал тхеравадинов которые бы заявляли, что они относятся к Махаяне. Кроме того, тхеравадины столь же политкорректно обычно предпочитают обходить темы о том, считают ли они вообще Махаяну и Ваджраяну "истинным буддизмом", а не поздней самодеятельностью, как и не признают "второй поворот колеса Учения", откуда собственно и берет начало Махаяна. К какой же тогда из трех колесниц нам отнести Тхераваду, даже если в некоторых ее школах возможно и присутствует мотивация , обеты да и вообще понятия бодхисаттв, что весьма сомнительно? Или четвертую вводить надо, лишь бы Хинаяной не называть?


А почему они должны это завлять? Если в их традиции нет таких классификаций, почему они должны эту классификацию вводить и относить себя к какому-то пункту ?

----------


## Zom

> Один прославленный учитель в ответ на этот вопрос поднимал палец, другой кричал "Катц!"  Пять видов дзэн - пять видов реализации в дзэн.



Читаю: один православный учитель в ответ на это....

(круто -)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А почему они должны это завлять? Если в их традиции нет таких классификаций, почему они должны эту классификацию вводить и относить себя к какому-то пункту ?


Если в их традиции нет таких классификаций, то зачем они решили, что их традиция равнозначна Махаяне(читайте пост Ерша о решении на Буддийском Конгрессе)  :Smilie:  Только сдается мне, что у них применяется и Махаяна и Хинаяна. Но это не делает из Тхеравады Махаяну, это говорит, что у них применяются и Хинаяна и Махаяна. Так можно все школы Тибетского Буддизма Дзогченом назвать :Smilie: )

----------


## ullu

> Если в их традиции нет таких классификаций, то зачем они решили, что их традиция равнозначна Махаяне(читайте пост Ерша о решении на Буддийском Конгрессе)  Только сдается мне, что у них применяется и Махаяна и Хинаяна. Но это не делает из Тхеравады Махаяну, это говорит, что у них применяются и Хинаяна и Махаяна. Так можно все школы Тибетского Буддизма Дзогченом назвать)


Я думаю что это сделано для того, что бы уменьшить , если невозможно вовсе прекратить, неправильное отношение к Техраваде как к традиции, в которой практикуют какой-то низший раздел учения.

4 благородные истины не могут быть низшим разделом учения, и для любого буддиста, из любой традиции, учение, которое практикуют в Тхераваде это объект Прибежища.
Но люди так ведут себя, они обсуждают и Хинаяну и Тхераваду будто огурцы на рынке выбирают.
Будет лучше если люди перестанут это делать. Перестанут обсуждать традицию , в которой практикуют драгоценное учение, небрежно или без достаточного уважения.
Это мое такое мнение.

Вы вот посмотрите до чего дошли мы на этом форуме, одни используют слово Хинаяна что бы уязвить, другие простестуют против того, что они Хинаяна. Это же абзац какой-то. Хинаяна на минуточку это Учение Будды.
Воду из чашек на алтаре небось в чистое место все выносят, а вот Хинаяна ругательство оказывается.
Практиковать 4 благородные истины это недостойно оказывается.
Это я уже куда-то не вам отвечаю, просто крик души у меня возник попутно )))

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Но это не делает из Тхеравады Махаяну, это говорит, что у них применяются и Хинаяна и Махаяна. Так можно все школы Тибетского Буддизма Дзогченом назвать)


Конечно не делает. Но и Хинаяной тоже не делает.
Можно изучить воззрение Тхеравады , методы, поведение и плод и на это опираться.
Ведь вон Ану-йога и Крия-тантра это все раздел тантра, но нельзя практиковать воззрение Крия-тантры и при этом поведение Ану-йоги.
Я тоже только за то, что бы очень точно представлять себе что конкретно практикуешь и не говорить , а, это тантра, тоже самое что дзогчен..и так далее. Но ведь именно поэтому нужно опираться на воззрение и методы именно Тхеравады, когда речь идет о ней. А не говорить: а, Тхеравада это Хинаяна поэтому у них так.
Ведь может быть так, а может и не так.

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## dongen

> Да нету никакой разницы между тхеравадой и махаяной ! Есть только беспокойный ум


кому как. разница существенная, если разбираться. 
Основное - где в Тхераваде передача печати сознания (Сердца)?
Отличие в мотивации и в плоде. В количестве парамит, текстах - сутрах.
 Плод тхеравады и плод дзен - различны, да и методы работы учителей.
Но несомненно, практики Тхеравады могут быть полезны, впрочем, как и любые буддийские практики.
Намо Будда!

----------


## Zom

Я думаю это расставит многие точки над "i" (спасибо Полякову за линк -)

Дхамма и Недвойственность. 
Бхикку Бодхи, эссе 1995 г.

----------


## ullu

> кому как. разница существенная, если разбираться. 
> Основное - где в Тхераваде передача печати сознания (Сердца)?
> Отличие в мотивации и в плоде. В количестве парамит, текстах - сутрах.
>  Плод тхеравады и плод дзен - различны, да и методы работы учителей.
> Но несомненно, практики Тхеравады могут быть полезны, впрочем, как и любые буддийские практики.
> Намо Будда!


Существенная разница была бы, если бы это была практика мирского пути. А Тхеравада это практика немирского пути, что означает что она приводит к освобождению.

А если вы практикуете Махаяну, то вы просто обязаны устанавливать благую связь в учением Тхеравады, и сохранять её в чистоте и почитать это учение как драгоценность, и узнавать как при помощи него можно придти к освобождению, поскольку когда на вашем пути бодхисаттвы рано или поздно встретятся существа, чьи способности требуют пути Тхеравады вам придется их этому обучать, а если у вас связи с этим учением нет, то как вы это изучите, как вы будете это практиковать и как их научите этому?
А если вы хотите осоводиться тем путем который вам кажется лучшим, и не заботитесь о том, что бы обрести способности помогать всем живым существам соотвественно их способностям, а не вашим предпочтениям,  то это никакая не Махаяна, а вовсе Хинаяна выходит.

----------


## ullu

Да, я извиняюсь ещё, чего-то я разошлась тут и вообще.
Даже как-то стыдно что столько накатала гиганских постов подряд. 
И это конечно все мое имхо.

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Конечно не делает. Но и Хинаяной тоже не делает.
> Можно изучить воззрение Тхеравады...


Воззрение Тхеравады? методы Тхеравады? это че новая колесница Тхеравада появилась? :Smilie: ) жесть... Кто использует слово Хинаяна для унижения практиков Хинаяны это их проблемы и их карма, но это не делает из Низшей Колесницы Высшую. Про 4 БИ... не может быть из низшей колесницы... ullu вы вообще о чем? вы вообще изучали, что Ринпоче объясняет про колесницы? я че-то вообще не понимаю :Smilie:  ладно проехали...

----------


## ullu

Ага, читала:
"Поскольку для перевода слова Хинаяна используется также выражение "Низшая колесница", то некоторые объясняют разницу между Хинаяной и Махаяной так, будто первая является низшей по отношению ко второй, как если бы одна была лучше ( выше ) другой.
Но эта точка зрения совершенно неверна. 
В действительности многие ученые и достигшие реализации учителя прошлого использовали выражение тег мен, или "низшая колесница", только потому, что его легче выговорить, чем тег чунг или тег ог, а совсем не потому, что относились к Хинаяне пренебрежительно, считая её низшей.
Что бы в этом удостовериться, достаточно поразмыслить над тем, что в Хинаяну входит подлинное учение первого поворота колеса Дхармы, в котором Будда Шакьямуни проповедовал Четыре Благородные Истины"

----------


## ullu

> Воззрение Тхеравады? методы Тхеравады? это че новая колесница Тхеравада появилась?) жесть... Кто использует слово Хинаяна для унижения практиков Хинаяны это их проблемы и их карма, но это не делает из Низшей Колесницы Высшую. Про 4 БИ... не может быть из низшей колесницы... ullu вы вообще о чем? вы вообще изучали, что Ринпоче объясняет про колесницы? я че-то вообще не понимаю ладно проехали...


А что в Тхераваде практикуют без воззрения и без методов? Или методы Тхеравады и воззрение Тхеравады обязаны в точности совпадать с методами и воззрением какой-то школ из классификации принятой в тибетском буддизме?

----------


## Ersh

> Кто использует слово Хинаяна для унижения практиков Хинаяны это их проблемы и их карма, но это не делает из Низшей Колесницы Высшую.


Будда никакой "Хинаяны" не проповедовал. Он проповедовал Четыре Благородные истины, Благородный восьмеричный Путь и пр.
Представляю себе эту душеспасительное зрелище:
"Однажды был Будда в саду таком-то, и были с ним бхикшу, бхикшуни, упасака и упасика. И обратился Победоносный к благородному собранию, и так сказал:
- А сейчас я вам дам учение о Хинаяне...."

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А что в Тхераваде практикуют без воззрения и без методов? Или методы Тхеравады и воззрение Тхеравады обязаны в точности совпадать с методами и воззрением какой-то школ из классификации принятой в тибетском буддизме?


Слушайте в любой Тибетской школе есть все колесницы от Хинаяны до Дзогчен, и что-то они не плачут из-за этого и не кричат на всех углах, что они Дзогчен. Разные колесницы это разные методы для людей с разными способностями. А не повод унижать кого-то, что у них низшая колесница, и не повод беспокоится о своем статусе "вот уроды хинаяной нас называют, а у нас и Махаяна есть, объявим себя Махаяной"... вобщем спор не о чем... когда вы принимаете обет ненаносить вред живым существам, это метод Хинаяны, когда принимаете обет действовать на благо всех живых существ это метод Махаяны, когда у вас и то и другое, то вы применяете метод и Хинаяны, и Махаяны... и Хинаяна от этого Махаяной не становится..

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Будда никакой "Хинаяны" не проповедовал. Он проповедовал Четыре Благородные истины, Благородный восьмеричный Путь и пр.
> Представляю себе эту душеспасительное зрелище:
> "Однажды был Будда в саду таком-то, и были с ним бхикшу, бхикшуни, упасака и упасика. И обратился Победоносный к благородному собранию, и так сказал:
> - А сейчас я вам дам учение о Хинаяне...."


Чего же они тогда на конгрессе выясняли, что они Махаяна, если Будда такого не давал?

----------


## Ersh

> Чего же они тогда на конгрессе выясняли, что они Махаяна, если Будда такого не давал?


Они не выясняли, что Махаяна. Они выяснили, что нет существенной разницы между тем, что называется Махаяна и Тхеравадой

----------


## Zom

> Они не выясняли, что Махаяна. Они выяснили, что нет существенной разницы между тем, что называется Махаяна и Тхеравадой


Разница есть. О чем и переведённая статья Бхикку Бодхи - рекомендую-таки прочесть -)
Причём ещё раз подчеркну, что разница в самом деле может быть незначительной, если практикуется БуддаДхамма, а не медитации "недвойственности". Если практикуются последние, то это разительно отличается от Тхеравады и с т.з. Тхеравады это вообще не Путь.

----------


## dongen

А если вы практикуете Махаяну, то вы просто обязаны устанавливать благую связь в учением Тхеравады, и сохранять её в чистоте и почитать это учение как драгоценность, и узнавать как при помощи него можно придти к освобождению, поскольку когда на вашем пути бодхисаттвы рано или поздно встретятся существа, чьи способности требуют пути Тхеравады вам придется их этому обучать, а если у вас связи с этим учением нет, то как вы это изучите, как вы будете это практиковать и как их научите этому?
А если вы хотите осоводиться тем путем который вам кажется лучшим, и не заботитесь о том, что бы обрести способности помогать всем живым существам соотвественно их способностям, а не вашим предпочтениям,  то это никакая не Махаяна, а вовсе Хинаяна выходит.[/QUOTE]

это Вам в учениии дзогчен такое проповедуют? или в дзен?  :Wink: 
Если на пути встретяться существа... то они получат необходимые учение согласно Дхарме Будды о ЕДИНОЙ КОЛЕСНИЦЕ Будды. Деление на разные колесницы - уловка. Парамиту упайя осваиваем по полному.  :Smilie: 
чем меньше додумываний и оценок того, что выходит ("слышали звон и не знамо где он"), то, пожалуй, будет лучше.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

2 Zom

А где практикуются "медитации недвойственности"? Что это за зверь такой? Бхикку Бодхи берет махаянское утверждение про нирвану-сансару, и с порога, без анализа того, что стоит за этим высказыванием, строит дальнейшее рассуждение. 
Причем сначала называет это утверждение "вопиющим", а потом пишет, что Будда этого хотя и не утверждал, но и не опровергал)))
Опять нежелание понимать, только уже с другой стороны.

----------


## ullu

> Если на пути встретяться существа... то они получат необходимые учение согласно Дхарме Будды о ЕДИНОЙ КОЛЕСНИЦЕ Будды. Деление на разные колесницы - уловка. Парамиту упайя осваиваем по полному.


Вы им методы то где возьмете аутентичные? Придумаете на ходу?

----------


## dongen

> Разница есть. О чем и переведённая статья Бхикку Бодхи - рекомендую-таки прочесть -)
> Причём ещё раз подчеркну, что разница в самом деле может быть незначительной, если практикуется БуддаДхамма, а не медитации "недвойственности". Если практикуются последние, то это разительно отличается от Тхеравады и с т.з. Тхеравады это вообще не Путь.


в статье недвойственность Адвайта-веданты и недвойственность Махаяны приравнены как одно и то же. Поверхностное заявление и ошибочное, поскольку слово одно, а состояния то разные и различны уровни духовного постижения. "Опустить" Махаяну до Адвайта-веданты - это ж надо ухитриться!!  :Smilie:  Знание путей Тхеравады не даёт права судить ПРАВИЛЬНО о других путях.

----------


## dongen

> Вы им методы то где возьмете аутентичные? Придумаете на ходу?


Вам кто-то обязан доложиться?  :Smilie:  интересно кто?  :Smilie: 
Методы ЕДИНОЙ колесницы ЧЁТКО прописаны в сутрах. При необходимости поможет почтеннейший  ННР   :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> Слушайте в любой Тибетской школе есть все колесницы от Хинаяны до Дзогчен, и что-то они не плачут из-за этого и не кричат на всех углах, что они Дзогчен. ..


Ну они же не занимаются тем, что изучая плод шраваков пытаются понять и сделать какие-то выводы относительно того что такое плод в дзогчен, не изучая дзогчен и не практикуя его, а просто на основе того, что вот у шраваков такой плод, видимо в дзогчен такой же, да?
Вот и говорят что не надо изучая плод хинаяны пытаться сделать вывод о том, что за плод в тхераваде.
Не надо потому что это разные вещи могут быть, потому что в тхераваде уже не как в хинаяне что-то  есть свои особенности , и их надо поинмать и учитывать, а то путаница будет только.

----------


## Zom

> А где практикуются "медитации недвойственности"? Что это за зверь такой? Бхикку Бодхи берет махаянское утверждение про нирвану-сансару, и с порога, без анализа того, что стоит за этим высказыванием, строит дальнейшее рассуждение. 
> Причем сначала называет это утверждение "вопиющим", а потом пишет, что Будда этого хотя и не утверждал, но и не опровергал)))
> Опять нежелание понимать, только уже с другой стороны.


А здесь надо смотреть, как я уже сказал, на практику. В чём конкретно она заключается?? Он пишет о том, что такое медитации недвойственности - почитайте, это 2-ая часть эссе. Там и написаны конкретные различия в практике.




> Знание путей Тхеравады не даёт права судить ПРАВИЛЬНО о других путях.


Знание Тхеравады как раз и судит о том, являются ли другие пути правильными или нет, разумеется с опорой на палийский канон. И это уже второй вопрос - верите ли вы, что палийский канон - это непосредственно то, что давал Будда, или же не верите. Об этом уже много копий сломали - на предмет кто во что верит. Речь же сейчас идет о том, что разница в практике существует, и это значительный, так сказать, момент!

----------


## ullu

> Вам кто-то обязан доложиться?  интересно кто? 
> Методы ЕДИНОЙ колесницы ЧЁТКО прописаны в сутрах. При необходимости поможет почтеннейший  ННР


А чего это вы мне хамите ?

----------


## Ersh

Dongen, пожалуйста, будьте вежливы при написании сообщений. Иначе это последнее предупреждение.

----------


## Ersh

Zom, спасибо, при более внимательном прочтении - есть различия. Но если сравнивать конкретные практические вещи - они работают одинаково, является ли это практикой осознавания, или безмолвного отражения - названия разные, а суть одна.

----------


## Zom

> Но если сравнивать конкретные практические вещи - они работают одинаково, является ли это практикой осознавания, или безмолвного отражения - названия разные, а суть одна.


Вопрос в том, на что направлено это осознавание и где и почему принимается решение о получении желаемых результатов. Это очень важный момент, потому что то, что одному кажется "достижением" или даже "освобождением" (и даже "путём") может не являться таковым с точки зрения Дхаммы.

Кстати между практикой "безмолвного отражения" и "осознавания" есть различия. Эту тему только что поднял Ассаджи на своем форуме - можете почитать.

----------


## Ersh

Zom, Дима пишет о практике Кришнамурти, если я не ошибаюсь. Это не одно и то же.

----------


## Zom

Не суть важно. Главное, он указывает на то, что "пассивное наблюдение" и то, что в каноне обозначается словом "sati" (которое переводят как осознанность, внимание) - не есть одно и то же.

----------


## Ersh

Для сравнения двух систем выбран абсолютно нерелевантный метод - изучение трудов только собственных учителей, которые не имеют опыта практики в другой системе.
А вот если сравнить наставления, которые дает, например, Махаси Саядо с наставлениями Сюнро, например, Судзуки, то сходство будет налицо.
Заметьте "за Тхераваду" или за Единую колесницу здесь бьются люди, которые получали Учение как в своих школах Махаяны, так и от Лон По.

----------


## Ersh

> Не суть важно. Главное, он указывает на то, что "пассивное наблюдение" и то, что в каноне обозначается словом "sati" (которое переводят как осознанность, внимание) - не есть одно и то же.


Важно, важно... В Дзене то же самое внимание. Откуда у Вас сведения, что не то же?

----------


## Zom

> Для сравнения двух систем выбран абсолютно нерелевантный метод - изучение трудов только собственных учителей, которые не имеют опыта практики в другой системе.


Совсем нет, никакие труды здесь не упоминаются, а рассматриваются реальные технические моменты медитации. Подразумевать под тем или иным термином можно что угодно, но главный вопрос в том - *что именно* осуществляется в медитации. Если учителя дзэна технически объясняют идентично тхеравадинским, тогда не встает никаких вопросов. А если таковое объяснение различается, тогда и появляются вопросы.

Если же возвратиться к обсуждению "пассивного наблюдения" и "sati", то Ассаджи как раз указывает на различие применения этого инструмента внимательности/осознанности в практике медитации. В одном случае вы пассивно смотрите на происходящее, не прилагая усилий. А в другом случае усилия прилагаются. Видите, может быть совершенно два разных подхода даже в казалось бы одинаковой технике медитации. И вопрос здесь такой - что правильно - смотреть пассивно не вмешиваясь, или же вмешиваться в процесс. Соответственно, и результаты будут совершенно разными.

----------


## Ersh

Вы еще потребуйте, чтобы дзенские учителя на Пали японцам объясняли.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не надо потому что это разные вещи могут быть, потому что в тхераваде уже не как в хинаяне что-то  есть свои особенности , и их надо поинмать и учитывать, а то путаница будет только.


 Т.е. вы вообще Тхеравады выводите из квалификации Колесниц в отдельную колесницу? :Smilie: ) браво)))

----------


## Zom

> Вы еще потребуйте, чтобы дзенские учителя на Пали японцам объясняли.


Какая разница на каком языке объяснять. "дерево" или "вода" на всех языках означают именно "дерево" или "воду".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Какая разница на каком языке объяснять. "дерево" или "вода" на всех языках означают именно "дерево" или "воду".


Кажется Вы утрируете?

Что на русском языке обозначают слова рыдлевка или postawa?

----------


## Zom

> Кажется Вы утрируете?
> 
> Что на русском языке обозначают слова рыдлевка или postawa?


Я говорю о том, что если обозначить феномен каким-либо словом, сам феномен от этого не меняется.

----------


## Enso

> Кажется Вы утрируете?
> 
> Что на русском языке обозначают слова рыдлевка или postawa?


Рыдлевка - лопата.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я говорю о том, что если обозначить феномен каким-либо словом, сам феномен от этого не меняется.


О, Вы же не полагаете феномены самостоятельно существующими?  :Wink: 

Однако восприятие зависимо не только от воспринимаемого, но и от воспринимающего (от состояния органов чувств, от направленности внимания и т.п.)

----------


## Zom

> Однако восприятие зависимо не только от воспринимаемого, но и от воспринимающего (от состояния органов чувств, от направленности внимания и т.п.)


И это не мешало древним индийцам понять о чем говорит Будда, а затем и ланкийцам, бирманцам, тайцам и т.д.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Рыдлевка - лопата.


Несомненно. Это слово из современного Белорусского языка. Так же как postawa из польского. Это к тому, что слова имеющие смысл на одном языке не имеют смысла на другом.

Поэтому и *наблюдаемость* или *замечаемость* феноменов зависят от их понятного наблюдающему названия.

Если Вы с компанией будете в арктике или антарктиде и кто-то скажет: "смотрите, какие ропаки!" - что Вы сможете увидеть, если не понимаете смысла слова?

В учении Будды очень Важно понимание слов, то есть знание, на что конкретно они указывают. Особенно это касается указаний на то, что можно наблюдать только в уме и невозможно выразить для восприятия того, кто уже не нашел этого в собственном восприятии ума.

Будет ошибкой думать, что можно понять слова Будды логически, не опираясь на чувственный опыт, на который указывают эти слова.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И это не мешало древним индийцам понять о чем говорит Будда, а затем и ланкийцам, бирманцам, тайцам и т.д.


Понять - значит обнаружить то, на что указывают слова, а не просто запомнить их звучание и узнавать их, когда их кто-то произносит и пишет - верно?

----------


## Zom

Верно.

----------


## ullu

> Т.е. вы вообще Тхеравады выводите из квалификации Колесниц в отдельную колесницу?) браво)))


Ну сами попробуйте её отнести к какой то одной из колесниц. У вас же получилась хинояно-махаяна, сами написали что они практикуют и Хинаяну и Махаяну выходит, частично то, частично это. Это какая колесница?

----------


## Won Soeng

Вообще, забавно  :Smilie:  Тема называется Путь Дзен, а обсуждается Тхеравада - это Хинаяна, Махаяна, то и другое или ни то, ни другое  :Smilie: 

Хинаяной обозначаются вполне конкретные взгляды. Махаяной обозначается конкретный способ преодоления этих взглядов.
Тхеравада это так же преодоление взглядов Хинаяны, но другое, отличающееся от способа Махаяны.

Тхеравада и Махаяна веками обогощают друг друга. Так же как существуют внутримахаянские и внутритхервадинские диспуты между различными школами и учителями.

Путь Дзен может включать в себя и методы Хинаяны, и методы Махаяны, и методы Тхеравады, и методы Ваджраяны, Дзогчен, и чего угодно еще, если эти методы применяет реализованный мастер Дзен. 
Так же и каждая конкретная школа любого направления, и любой традиции может использовать методы, которые сходны с другими направлениями, традициями и школами, если эти методы применяет искушенный, опытный, реализованный наставник.

Спорить же о реализации мастера дзен с точки зрения архата тхеравады или наоборот - какой смысл? Особенно если спорят не мастер дзен и не архат тхеравады.

Много ли Будда уделял внимания классификациям разных учений, которые существовали в его время? Возможно, я ошибаюсь, но полагаю, что существенно меньше, чем разъяснению как есть умов своих учеников.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну сами попробуйте её отнести к какой то одной из колесниц. У вас же получилась хинояно-махаяна, сами написали что они практикуют и Хинаяну и Махаяну выходит, частично то, частично это. Это какая колесница?


А Гелугпа какая колесница или Нингмапа? вы вообще о чем? :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> И это не мешало древним индийцам понять о чем говорит Будда, а затем и ланкийцам, бирманцам, тайцам и т.д.


Китайский язык - это абсолютно иная система, нежели чем перечисленные Вами, китайская классическая философия, мировосприятие китайцев почти не коррелируют с индийскими, такое сравнение тоже нерелевантно.
Это дальше, чем санскрит и русский, вообще ортогональные языки.

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Китайский язык - это абсолютно иная система, нежели чем перечисленные Вами, китайская классическая философия, мировосприятие китайцев почти не коррелируют с индийскими, такое сравнение тоже нерелевантно.
> Это дальше, чем санскрит и русский, вообще ортогональные языки


Не знаю, с китайским языком практически не сталкивался.
Но в любом случае смысл таков, что если человек не понял в точности о чём говорил Будда - то это означает, что он этого *не понял*, и значит будет неправильно практиковать, потому что не понимает указания Будды.

----------


## ullu

> А Гелугпа какая колесница или Нингмапа? вы вообще о чем?


В этих школах практикуют методы и воззрение соотвествующие колеснице Ваджраяны.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В этих школах практикуют методы и воззрение соотвествующие колеснице Ваджраяны.


Да ну? а что же я тогда принимал у гелугпинского Учителя обеты Хинаяны о непричинения вреда и обет Махаяны действовать на благо всех живых существ? вы бы разобрались сначала что такое колесница и что она к конкретной школе или традиции не имеет отношения... а исходя из наставлений Ринпоче что надо объединить сущности всех колесниц в своей практике, такое читать смешно право слово....

----------


## Ersh

> Не знаю, с китайским языком практически не сталкивался.
> Но в любом случае смысл таков, что если человек не понял в точности о чём говорил Будда - то это означает, что он этого *не понял*, и значит будет неправильно практиковать, потому что не понимает указания Будды.


А я сталкивался, уж поверьте на слово.
Человек может не понимать указания Будды, даже читая Сутры - для того, чтобы объяснить Дхарму человеку в соответствии с его пониманием - существуют Учителя. Даже сам Будда давал Учение по-разному. Непрерывность традиции служит залогом правильности Учения. Я не вижу ничего страшного, что Учителя со временем меняют форму подачи Дхармы. Если есть единая основа, то и плод одинаковый.
Впрочем для того утверждать это, либо отрицать чс полной уверенностью - наших с Вами способностей не хватает.

----------


## Ersh

> Да ну? а что же я тогда принимал у гелугпинского Учителя обеты Хинаяны о непричинения вреда и обет Махаяны действовать на благо всех живых существ? вы бы разобрались сначала что такое колесница и что она к конкретной школе или традиции не имеет отношения... а исходя из наставлений Ринпоче что надо объединить сущности всех колесниц в своей практике, такое читать смешно право слово....


А скажите мне, помимо принимаемых обетов - какие такие характерные практики Вы делаете, чтобы спасать живых существ? Что вообще такое по-Вашему - спасать живых существ?

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Человек может не понимать указания Будды, даже читая Сутры - для того, чтобы объяснить Дхарму человеку в соответствии с его пониманием - существуют Учителя. Даже сам Будда давал Учение по-разному. Непрерывность традиции служит залогом правильности Учения. Я не вижу ничего страшного, что Учителя со временем меняют форму подачи Дхармы. Если есть единая основа, то и плод одинаковый.


Смотря как начинают трактовать. То что непрерывность традиции служит гарантом качества - это очевидно спорный момент. Ведь все знают детскую игру в глухой телефон.

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Смотря как начинают трактовать. То что непрерывность традиции служит гарантом качества - это очевидно спорный момент. Ведь все знают детскую игру в глухой телефон.


Конечно знаю. Но этот принцип, как универсальный, можно отнести к любой традиции, в том числе и к Тхераваде, не так ли? Соответственно, это избыточное возражение.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А скажите мне, помимо принимаемых обетов - какие такие характерные практики Вы делаете, чтобы спасать живых существ? Что вообще такое по-Вашему - спасать живых существ?


Первое что надо сделать, чтобы принести благо живым существам, это надо обрести способности приносить это благо. А это способность одна единственная обрести природу Будды. И лучшим исполнением обета принести благо живым существам в нашем сансарном состоянии будет применять методы для обнаружения этой истинной природы.

----------


## Ersh

> Первое что надо сделать, чтобы принести благо живым существам, это надо обрести способности приносить это благо. А это способность одна единственная обрести природу Будды. И лучшим исполнением обета принести благо живым существам в нашем сансарном состоянии будет применять методы для обнаружения этой истинной природы.


А что значит - обрести природу Будды?

----------


## dongen

> Dongen, пожалуйста, будьте вежливы при написании сообщений. Иначе это последнее предупреждение.


почему Вы с настойчивым предубеждением относитесь? где Вы узрели невежливость? лишь опираясь на чьё-то высказывание? правило форума соблюдены.
Ерш, прошу без фантазий, очень прошу. Надеюсь наконец-то на понимание.
Мастер Сон Вон Хё Сыним: "Омрачения не могут длиться вечно."  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> А чего это вы мне хамите ?


а чего это Вы осмелились узреть хамство там, где его нет и в помине? - заметьте, Вы - с большой буквы  :Wink:  как признак уважения.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А что значит - обрести природу Будды?


Стать Буддой, как стану расскажу поподробней, может быть... если будет связь. А может и вы мне еще расскажите. Или кто-нибудь другой нам расскажет...

----------


## Ersh

> Стать Буддой, как стану расскажу поподробней, может быть... если будет связь. А может и вы мне еще расскажите. Или кто-нибудь другой нам расскажет...


Так в Тхераваде тоже становятся Буддой :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> а чего это Вы осмелились узреть хамство там, где его нет и в помине? - заметьте, Вы - с большой буквы  как признак уважения.


А "осмелились" - это признак чего? Может все-таки извинитесь?

----------


## ullu

> Да ну? а что же я тогда принимал у гелугпинского Учителя обеты Хинаяны о непричинения вреда и обет Махаяны действовать на благо всех живых существ? вы бы разобрались сначала что такое колесница и что она к конкретной школе или традиции не имеет отношения... а исходя из наставлений Ринпоче что надо объединить сущности всех колесниц в своей практике, такое читать смешно право слово....


Ну мне кается просто что вы не понимаете, что Махаянские обеты не противоречат Хинаянским, а расширяют их.
Если вам дали сначала обеты хинаяны, а потом махаяны, то у вас махаянские обеты и вы практикуете махаяну. Иначе вы не сможете, вы нарушите обеты махаяны тогда.

----------


## ullu

> а чего это Вы осмелились узреть хамство там, где его нет и в помине? - заметьте, Вы - с большой буквы  как признак уважения.


Ну вы не хамите и не будет никто узревать то, чего нет. 
И вообще это уже в пс разговор.

----------


## Zom

> Конечно знаю. Но этот принцип, как универсальный, можно отнести к любой традиции, в том числе и к Тхераваде, не так ли? Соответственно, это избыточное возражение.


Всё верно. Вот почему и нужно смотреть на первоисточник - т.е. канон.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну мне кается просто что вы не понимаете, что Махаянские обеты не противоречат Хинаянским, а расширяют их.
> Если вам дали сначала обеты хинаяны, а потом махаяны, то у вас махаянские обеты и вы практикуете махаяну. Иначе вы не сможете, вы нарушите обеты махаяны тогда.


Это вы не понимаете, что колесница это не школа и не традиция, а квалификация Учений... и проблема только одна, что Учителя это передают, чтобы мы разбирались в этом для себя и пользовались этим, а не лезли к кому-то со своим "фу да ты всего лишь Хинаяну практикуешь, а я то мохнатый бодхисаттва"...

----------


## Ersh

> Всё верно. Вот почему и нужно смотреть на первоисточник - т.е. канон.


Согласен. У нас в Дзен - смотрят :Smilie:  Несмотря на громкие заявления об обратном)))

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Согласен. У нас в Дзен - смотрят Несмотря на громкие заявления об обратном)))


Ну вообщем-то должно быть так, потому что буддийские университеты как минимум во Вьетнаме есть, и там должны чему-то учить -)

----------


## Ersh

В Китае тоже есть)))

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так в Тхераваде тоже становятся Буддой


И? кто-то сказал, что это не так?

----------


## Ersh

> И? кто-то сказал, что это не так?


А то, что все Будды одинаковы.))) Одинаково сострадательны. Не так?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А то, что все Будды одинаковы.))) Одинаково сострадательны. Не так?


Спросите об этом лучше у Будд при личной встрече :Smilie:  они лучше меня это знают.

----------


## dongen

> Ну вы не хамите и не будет никто узревать то, чего нет. 
> И вообще это уже в пс разговор.


согласен, но попросил бы Вас - фильтровать "речь" и обращаться на Вы. Просто бизнес-этикет - ничего более, конечно, если Вам присуща культура, а не нечто обратное.
Впрочем, как Вам будет угодно. При личной встрече, думаю, Ваше обращение со словами значимо улучшилось бы  :Wink: 
"Омрачения не могут длиться вечно.... конечно, если их не подпитывать. А плохие миры не имеют собственной силы  :Smilie:  - это из наставлений корейского дзен-мастера. Впрочем, Вы не практик дзен  :Smilie:  но с другой стороны эти слова обращены к любому открытому Дхарме Сердцу.
Желаю Вам успехов в практике.
Намо Будда!

----------


## Enso

> Несомненно. Это слово из современного Белорусского языка. Так же как postawa из польского. Это к тому, что слова имеющие смысл на одном языке не имеют смысла на другом.
> 
> Поэтому и *наблюдаемость* или *замечаемость* феноменов зависят от их понятного наблюдающему названия.
> 
> Если Вы с компанией будете в арктике или антарктиде и кто-то скажет: "смотрите, какие ропаки!" - что Вы сможете увидеть, если не понимаете смысла слова?
> 
> В учении Будды очень Важно понимание слов, то есть знание, на что конкретно они указывают. Особенно это касается указаний на то, что можно наблюдать только в уме и невозможно выразить для восприятия того, кто уже не нашел этого в собственном восприятии ума.
> 
> Будет ошибкой думать, что можно понять слова Будды логически, не опираясь на чувственный опыт, на который указывают эти слова.


С тем, что Вы написали, я абсолютно согласен.

----------


## Enso

> В Китае тоже есть)))


Буддийские университеты есть и в Японии. Например Комадзава (Komazawa), Международный Буддийский университет, в Осаке (International Buddhist University).

----------


## ullu

> Это вы не понимаете, что колесница это не школа и не традиция, а квалификация Учений... и проблема только одна, что Учителя это передают, чтобы мы разбирались в этом для себя и пользовались этим, а не лезли к кому-то со своим "фу да ты всего лишь Хинаяну практикуешь, а я то мохнатый бодхисаттва"...


Я это уже 5 страниц назад сказала.

Цитата:
Сообщение от Nirdosh Yogino  
И понимать это надо... 

ullu :Достаточно понимать это самому.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну мне кается просто что вы не понимаете


 Вам достаточно понимать это самой.

----------


## ullu

Да без проблем. Если хотите я вообще не буду с вами разговаривать никогда, вы только скажите.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да без проблем. Если хотите я вообще не буду с вами разговаривать никогда, вы только скажите.


Простите но общаться нехотите вы, затыкая разговор фразочками "достаточно понимать самому"  :Smilie: ) или высказать другому что он не понимает так это нормально, а когда вам это говорят так уроды и заткнем их?

----------


## ullu

Да не вопрос.

----------


## Санчо

можно ли изучать дзен-буддизм не зная остальных ветвей буддизма?

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы хотите изучать дзен-буддизм или практиковать дзен?
Когда я заинтересовался практикой дзен для меня Будда это был какой-то там индийский принц, ничего особенного, вроде Магомета или Иисуса, а Буддизм, вроде католической церкви с Далай Ламой вместо Папы Римского, например.
За каких-то 8 лет мне даже трудно сосчитать сколько раз менялись мои взгляды на то, что такое медитация и что такое дзен. Были годы, когда изменения происходили непрерывно.     
Так что отчего нет? Изучайте дзен-буддизм  :Smilie:

----------


## Санчо

я практикую (пытаюсь)...
изучать это я громко сказал... получить немного пищи для ума...
а другие направления увы меня не привлекают

----------


## Won Soeng

Санчо, я в первый раз заинтересовался чем-то Буддистским вне дзен через год или два после встречи с дзен-мастером. Мне просто запала одна из бесед, когда кто-то спросил: может ли быть дзен без буддизма? Он ответил: а тебя ничего не смущает, что пишется дзен-буддизм, через черточку?

----------


## Санчо

так значит всетаки стоит попутно интересоваться и другими ветвями?
просто мне по теории ближе даосизм чем буддизм...

----------


## Won Soeng

Не стоит искусственно пытаться себя заинтересовать, так же как ошибкой было бы и подавлять возникающий интерес.

Теория есть описание практики, путеводитель. Практика же есть взращивание осознанности, внимательности, успокоенности. Но Буддийская практика это не самоцельное взращивание осознанности, внимательности и успокоенности. Целью является следование Благородному Восьмеричному пути. А для следования Благородному Восьмеричному пути нужна мотивация. Нужно Великое сострадание. Нужно убедиться, что все живые существа подвержены страданиям и мучениям, что все живые существа стареют, болеют и умирают, что это является совершенно неизбежным.
Тогда возникает мотивация к познанию, что же такое это страдание и это мучение? Как они возникают? Как они прекращается? Что есть причина их возникновения? Какова причина их исчезновения? Возможно ли осознанно прекращать возникающие страдания? Возможно ли осознанно не допускать возникновения страдания? Возможно ли обрести такой образ жизни, чтобы возникновение страданий стало невозможным?

Невозможно стремиться к невозникновению страдания, заблуждаясь в том, что же такое страдание, воспринимая за страдания что-то неопределенное, неточное, только лишь неприятное, нежелаемое.

Если Ваша мотивация правильная, то Вы будете практиковать дзен-буддизм. 
Если Ваша мотивация неправильная, то вы будете искать смысл дзен-буддизма.

----------


## Санчо

существует ли перечень различий между чань и дзен?
культуры же разные

----------


## Won Soeng

> существует ли перечень различий между чань и дзен?
> культуры же разные


Даже между учениями двух мастеров существуют формальные различия. Что уж говорить о целых группах школ. Китайский чань условно представлен двумя крупными группами школ - южной и северной. 
Японский дзен знал десятки школ, более пяти только крупных ветвей, которые сейчас представлены двумя достаточно широкими направлениями Сото и Риндзай (по китайски Цао Дун и Линь Цзы)
А еще корейский дзен - Сон, вьетнамский Тхьен...

Структура куда сложнее, чтобы говорить только о культурных различиях.

----------


## Поляков

> Китайский чань условно представлен двумя крупными группами школ - южной и северной.


Даже если следовать традиционному дзэнскому дискурсу, то северная школа давно перестала существовать. 




> Японский дзен знал десятки школ, более пяти только крупных ветвей, которые сейчас представлены двумя достаточно широкими направлениями Сото и Риндзай (по китайски Цао Дун и Линь Цзы)


Сото и Риндзай это китайские школы. Даже Обаку и прочие - китайцы, возникшие под лозунгом "назад к истинной традиции". 




> А еще корейский дзен - Сон, вьетнамский Тхьен...


Про вьетнам не знаю, но в Корее - только китайская традиция.

----------


## Санчо

что такое не-ум?

----------


## Won Soeng

Поляков, да и вообще Буддизм - Индийская традиция  :Wink: 
Но историю распространения и развити это не отменяет.

----------


## Поляков

> Поляков, да и вообще Буддизм - Индийская традиция 
> Но историю распространения и развити это не отменяет.


Вы действительно считаете, что разница между китайскими школами и их японскими и корейскими версиями больше "только культурных различий"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы действительно считаете, что разница между китайскими школами и их японскими и корейскими версиями больше "только культурных различий"?


Я думаю, что культурные различия тут вообще ни при чем  :Smilie: 
Но не имею оснований полностью их исключить.

----------


## Поляков

> Я думаю, что культурные различия тут вообще ни при чем 
> Но не имею оснований полностью их исключить.


В чем же тогда разница, раз вы начали говорить о ней?

----------


## Won Soeng

> В чем же тогда разница, раз вы начали говорить о ней?


О, я как раз не стал говорить о разнице  :Smilie:  Я стал говорить о "между". Просто заметил, что между "китайским" и "японским" - это очень узко

----------


## Санчо

можно ли взять за теоретическую основу учение самого Бодхидхармы (и сутры, которые были при нем), ограничившись лишь этим?

----------


## Won Soeng

> можно ли взять за теоретическую основу учение самого Бодхидхармы (и сутры, которые были при нем), ограничившись лишь этим?


Лучше всего, получить теоретическую основу от учителя. Брать основу самостоятельно - тоже, конечно, можно. Но как Вы узнаете, что не заблуждаетесь в понимании того, что изучаете?

----------


## Won Soeng

> что такое не-ум?


Выпейте воды. Вы сразу же узнаете вкус, Вам не нужно думать, вспоминать, догадываться. Это и есть "не-ум".

----------


## Санчо

я как понял, мне будет не легко найти мастера в Украине...
я имел ввиду можно ли не брать во  внимание теории мастеров живших после Бодхидхармы?

----------


## Won Soeng

У реализованных мастеров - не теории, а объяснения того, что они реализовали. Следует понимать, что все мастера реализовали одно, различен лишь стиль объяснения, демонстрации реализованного. 
Что же они реализовали? Реализовали они благородный восьмеричный путь ведущий к прекращению страданий:
1. Правильные взгляды (правильное присутствие), влекущие 
2. правильные мысли, 
3. правильную речь, 
4. правильные действия тела, 
5. правильный образ жизни, 
6. правильные усилия (правильные устремления, правильное направление действий), 
7. правильное памятование (правильное направление внимания) и 
8. правильное сосредоточение (влекущее развитие правильных взглядов и угасание неправильных)

----------


## Won Soeng

> я как понял, мне будет не легко найти мастера в Украине...
> я имел ввиду можно ли не брать во  внимание теории мастеров живших после Бодхидхармы?


Дзен-мастер Ву Бонг школы "Кван Ум" планирует приезд в Донецк в следующем году. Дзен-мастер Кайсен регулярно навещает Украину.
Польша, случайно, не рядом? Можно выбраться на недельку на ретрит и получить докусан у дзен-мастера. Есть дзен-мастера которые неплохо говорят на русском языке.

----------


## Dondhup

> я как понял, мне будет не легко найти мастера в Украине...
> я имел ввиду можно ли не брать во  внимание теории мастеров живших после Бодхидхармы?


Когда я пожаловался на подобные трудности, мне один большой Лама сказал - раньше тибетцы пешком ходили в Индию за Дхармой  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

у мастеров нет теорий. тоько практика. их практика - и есть теория, их теория - практика.
"Моя дхьяна - есть проповедь, мои проповеди - есть дхьяна"  - сказал ученикам один великий дзен-мастер в Японии.

----------


## Dondhup

Само по себе однонаправленное сосредоточение к Просветлению не приведет  :Smilie:

----------


## Ноки

> Само по себе однонаправленное сосредоточение к Просветлению не приведет


Приведёт приведёт! Особенно если представление о Просветлении Вам не по сердцу.  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> Само по себе однонаправленное сосредоточение к Просветлению не приведет


что такое однонаправленное сосредоточение? как Вы это понимаете?

----------


## Sesin

> Само по себе однонаправленное сосредоточение к Просветлению не приведет


Отрывок из небольшой истории:

"Однажды, когда мальчику было пять лет, Дол Ум сказал ему: «Теперь тебе пришло время понять себя».
    «Да, господин. Как?»
    Дол Ум подвел его к окну из рисовой бумаги, в котором была маленькая дырочка. «Ты должен сидеть здесь и смотреть на эту дырочку, пока через нее не пройдет большая корова. Только это. Не думай ни о чем. Только следи за появлением большой коровы. Когда она придет, ты поймешь свое истинное я».
   И вот, в маленьком храме в горах, ребенок только ел, спал и смотрел сквозь дырку в рисовой бумаге. «Когда придет корова?» Очень чистый ум ребенка удерживал только один этот вопрос. Прошел один день, два, почти сто дней, затем дырка стала становиться все больше и больше и появилась огромная корова – «Муууууу!»
   Мальчик закричал: «Учитель! Учитель! Корова! Корова пришла!»
   Дол Ум кинулся к нему и ударил его по лицу. «Где корова?»
   «О!» Ребенок полностью осознал себя и достиг Просветления. "

Здесь ключевые слова "Очень чистый ум ребенка удерживал только один этот вопрос." 
Что такое чистый ум ребенка? Это ум, не загрязненный мнениями, идеями, понятиями. 
Что такое удерживал один вопрос? Удерживая вопрос о корове, он отсекал мышление. Мысли приходили и уходили, но ребенок, удерживая вопрос "когда появится корова", не привязывался к ним, не обращал внимания и они исчезали сами собой, как и появлялись. 
Не знаю, что Вы вкладываете в слова  "однонаправленное сосредоточение", но если именно это, то огромная корова появится и скажет Мууууууууу!

С уважением,

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Интересно чем кормили малыша.

----------


## Санчо

обьясните пожалуйста что значит:
Три тела Будды
Три мира
Шесть планов бытия

искал в различных источниках, но везде пишут по разному... запутался

----------


## Dondhup

Три тела Будды

С точки зрения Махаяны при достижении состояния Будды обретаются 3 тела. Дхармакая - его воспринимают только другие Будды, Самбхогакая - Бодхисвттвы с 8 земли и выше, Нирманакая - все живые существа. Будда проявляет Самбхогакаю и Нирманакаю из великого сострадания для того чтобы предавать Учение живым существам.

Три мира
Шесть планов бытия

Шесть состояний в которых может родиться сансарическое существо - существо ада, голодные духи, животные, люди, полубоги, боги (всего 6). Сфера желаний включает в себя ады, голодных дуыхов, животных, людей и богов сферы желаний, сфера форм - богов сферы форм, сфера безформ - богов сферы без форм.

Подробней см Ламрим 1 и 2  тома, Абхидхарму Васубандху

----------


## Dondhup

"Не знаю, что Вы вкладываете в слова "однонаправленное сосредоточение""
Ламрим, 4 том

----------


## Санчо

а что это вообще за три тела Будды?  можно короткое описание каждого?
я вот прочитал что Дхармакая это тело где всё едино.
и вообще почему именно "тела"?

понял, что три мира делятся на шесть планов бытия... больше ничего не понял
что выражают эти три мира?

и как между собой связаны три тела и три мира?

----------


## Dondhup

Предлагаю обсудить по аське или если есть скайп по скайпу.

----------


## Zom

> У реализованных мастеров - не теории, а объяснения того, что они реализовали. Следует понимать, что все мастера реализовали одно, различен лишь стиль объяснения, демонстрации реализованного. 
> 
> Что же они реализовали? Реализовали они благородный восьмеричный путь ведущий к прекращению страданий:
> 1. Правильные взгляды (правильное присутствие), влекущие 
> 2. правильные мысли, 
> 3. правильную речь, 
> 4. правильные действия тела, 
> 5. правильный образ жизни, 
> 6. правильные усилия (правильные устремления, правильное направление действий), 
> ...


Еще добавлю, что просветленные не только реализовали Путь, который перечислен выше, но и Плод, который состоит еще в +2 факторах:

9. Правильное Знание
10. Правильное Освобождение

(Micchatta Sutta, AN 10.103 - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....103.than.html)

"In a person of right view, right resolve comes into being. In a person of right resolve, right speech. In a person of right speech, right action. In a person of right action, right livelihood. In a person of right livelihood, right effort. In a person of right effort, right mindfulness. In a person of right mindfulness, right concentration. In a person of right concentration, right knowledge. In a person of right knowledge, right release.

~примерно так:

"В человеке с правильными взглядами появляется правильная решимость. Человек с правильной решимостью наделен правильной речью. Человек с правильной речью наделен правильными действитями. Человек с правильными действиями осуществляет правильный образ жизни. Тот, кто живет правильным образом жизни, имеет правильные усилия. Правильные усилия дают правильную внимательность. Правильная внимательность дает правильное сосредоточение. Человек с правильным сосредоточением обретает правильное знание. Если в человеке есть правильное знание, он достигает правильного освобождения".

----------


## Dondhup

> Приведёт приведёт! Особенно если представление о Просветлении Вам не по сердцу.


Однонаправленное сосредоточение само по себе приведет к рождению в сфере рупа или арупа в пределах сансары. Для того чтобы стать Буддой необходимо сочетание практики мудрости с практикой сострадания, а шаматха лишь подготовительный этап.

----------


## dongen

> Три тела Будды
> 
> С точки зрения Махаяны при достижении состояния Будды обретаются 3 тела. Дхармакая - его воспринимают только другие Будды, Самбхогакая - Бодхисвттвы с 8 земли и выше, Нирманакая - все живые существа. Будда проявляет Самбхогакаю и Нирманакаю из великого сострадания для того чтобы предавать Учение живым существам.
> 
> Три мира
> Шесть планов бытия
> 
> Шесть состояний в которых может родиться сансарическое существо - существо ада, голодные духи, животные, люди, полубоги, боги (всего 6). Сфера желаний включает в себя ады, голодных дуыхов, животных, людей и богов сферы желаний, сфера форм - богов сферы форм, сфера безформ - богов сферы без форм.
> 
> Подробней см Ламрим 1 и 2  тома, Абхидхарму Васубандху


Васубандху пересмтрел свои некоторые взгляды после возвращения брата от Майтрейи.  :Smilie: 
Дхармакаю воспринимают не только будды, но и другие практики.
Будды тотально переживают Дхармакаю,  в отличие от других воспринимающих.  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksey L.

не подумайте, что придираюсь, но ..... какими такими органами восприятия практики и будды воспринимают Дхармакайю  :Smilie:  ?

----------


## Dondhup

> Васубандху пересмтрел свои некоторые взгляды после возвращения брата от Майтрейи. 
> Дхармакаю воспринимают не только будды, но и другие практики.
> Будды тотально переживают Дхармакаю,  в отличие от других воспринимающих.


Если даже Самбхогакаю воспринимают только Бодхисаттвы начиная с 8-й земли, то что говорить о восприятии "другими практиками" Дхармакаи.
Насколько я понимаю Дхармакая это не формное тело в отличии от Самбхолгакаи и Нирманакаи.

----------


## Dondhup

> не подумайте, что придираюсь, но ..... какими такими органами восприятия практики и будды воспринимают Дхармакайю  ?


Умственной воспринимающей способностью. Только у нас обычных людей она загрязяна аффектами, поэтому нам недоступно йогическое восприятие как Буддам. Пока не доспупна :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> не подумайте, что придираюсь, но ..... какими такими органами восприятия практики и будды воспринимают Дхармакайю  ?


Ужж, Вы не поверите, но, все-таки. Как Вы отличаете на этом форуме Ваши сообщения от чужих? Только вдумайтесь в это глубоко. Представьте себе, что в сообщениях за много месяцев назад пропали авторы.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Умственной воспринимающей способностью. Только у нас обычных людей она загрязяна аффектами, поэтому нам недоступно йогическое восприятие как Буддам. Пока не доспупна


красивая версия, но не удовлетворительная)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если даже Самбхогакаю воспринимают только Бодхисаттвы начиная с 8-й земли, то что говорить о восприятии "другими практиками" Дхармакаи.
> Насколько я понимаю Дхармакая это не формное тело в отличии от Самбхолгакаи и Нирманакаи.


Не подскажете, чем отличается Бодхисаттва 8-й земли от Бодхисаттвы 4-й?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Ужж, Вы не поверите, но, все-таки. Как Вы отличаете на этом форуме Ваши сообщения от чужих? Только вдумайтесь в это глубоко. Представьте себе, что в сообщениях за много месяцев назад пропали авторы.


представил

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Не подскажете, чем отличается Бодхисаттва 8-й земли от Бодхисаттвы 4-й?


достижением 8й бхуми. земли описаны во многих сутрах махаяны.

----------


## Dondhup

> красивая версия, но не удовлетворительная)


Это не версия. Спросите любого тибетского геше.

----------


## Won Soeng

> достижением 8й бхуми. земли описаны во многих сутрах махаяны.


Да, я слышал про бхуми. Хотелось бы более конкретной ссылки, а лучше - непосредственной цитаты. Устроит даже своими словами.

----------


## Won Soeng

> представил


Нашли различающую способность?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Да, я слышал про бхуми. Хотелось бы более конкретной ссылки, а лучше - непосредственной цитаты. Устроит даже своими словами.


http://spiritual.ru/lib/rinch19.html (за качество публикации не ручаюсь)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Это не версия. Спросите любого тибетского геше.


нет нужды спрашивать, если они скажут то же что и вы  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Нашли различающую способность?


где?
_________________________
сила вооражения велика, знаю

----------


## Aleksey L.

Детали по 52 этапам практики бодхисаттвы: из Сутры Украшенного Драгоценностью Ожерелья ( Jeweled Necklace Sutra, 菩薩瓔珞本業經 )

Эти 52 этапа возникают в ранних сутрах, таких как Сутра Десяти Ступеней ( Ten Stages Sutra, скт: Dashabhumika-sutra, 十地經 ) и Сутра Украшенного Драгоценностью Ожерелья ( 薩瓔珞本業經 ), а также в других сутрах, но с меньшим списком этапов, до того как они были объеденены в Avatamsaka/ Сутру Цветочной Гирлянды ( 華嚴經 ) в поздие века в Центральной Азии.

Были написаны буддийские комментарии по этим доктринам этапов, такие как Трактат по Сутре Десяти Ступеней ( 十地經論 ), написанный Бодхисаттвой Васубандху, и Комментарий по Сутре Десяти Ступеней ( 十住毘婆沙論 ), приписываемый Бодхисаттве Нагарджуне ( Переведенный монахом мудрецом Кумарадживой )

Также однажды существовала китайская буддийская школа, известная как школа Сутры Десяти Ступеней ( 地論宗, кит: Ti-lun-tsung; яп: Jiron-shu ), основанная высокочт. Hui-kuang (468-537н.э.), она считалась одной из тринадцати крупных буддийских школ, распространившихся в Китае с 5го по 9й века. 

Что же до упомянутых 53х этапов 'совершенного просветления', это лишь появляется в Сутре Совершенного Просветления ( Yuanjue Jing, 圓覺經 ), но эта сутра на самом деле китайского происхождения намного более поздних времен, вероятно удержанная по некой мирской причине, тогда как в основном не считалась достоверной. 


Касательно 10 этапов веры, они таковы: (1) возникновение чистой веры, (2) всеполнота ума, (3) усердие, (4) концентрация, (5) мудрость, (6) хранение заповедей (правил поведения), (7) направление прежде добытой благой фортуна к достижению просветления, (8) предохранение ума от земных желаний, (9) отпускание цепляния-схватывания, (10) свершение усилия для исполнения обетов making effort to fulfill one’s vows.

Касательно 10 этапов безопасности (1) возникновение устремления к Буддовости, (2) созерцание не-субстанциональности вещей, (3) свершение всевозможных благих деяний, (4) ясное понимание того, что потому как явление существует лишь во взаимосвязи с другим явлением, сами по себе они не имеют постоянной или неизменной субстанции, (5) применение всех благих деяний как средства для развития восприятия несубстанциональности вещей, (6) совершенстование мудрости для восприятия несубстанциональности вещей, (7) никогда не регрессивать от осознавания несубстанциональности вещей, (8) никогда не утаивать ложные воззрения и не терять устремления к просветлению, (9) глубокое понимание учений Будды до точки, где уверен в достижении Буддовости в будующем, и (10) обретение мудрости для постижения того, что потому как все вещи - не субстанционны, нет ничего, что бы в действительности родилось или умирает.

Касательно 10 этапов практики, они таковы (1) Этап радостного служения, на котором пробуждаешь несубстанциональность всех вещей и явлений, и заставляешь других возрадоваться, предлагая им все (качества), коими располагаешь. (2) Этап приносящей пользу практики, в котором всегда наставляешь и приносишь пользу другим. (3) Этап никогда не раздражать-обижать, в котором вовлечен в практику терпимости-воздержанности и освобождаешься от злости, не обижая других. Это также названо практикой никогда не негодовать. (4) Этап неограниченного усердия, в котором продолжаешь серьезную-искреннюю практику с тем, чтобы вести других к просветлению, какие бы трудности не встречались. (5) Этап не-заблуждения, в котором не сбит с толку иллюзиями или неведением. (6) Этап возникновения в Будда поле, в котором всегда рождаешься в Будда поле. (7) Этап не-привязанности, в котором воспринимаешь все вещи и явления как несубстанциональные и освобождаешь себя от привязанности к ним. (8) Этап достижения трудного, в котором совершенствуешь практику собирания достоинств добродетели, которых трудно достичь. Он также назван этапом восхваления, в котором восхваляешь и продвигаешь парамиты, или практики совершества бодхисаттвы, среди людей. (9) Этап когда ты - модель в преподавании Закона, в котором твоя практика наставления и защиты Закона становится можелью для других. (10) Этап осознавания истины, в котором пробужден к истине Срединного Пути.

Касательно 10 этапов преданного рвения, они таковы (1) Этап спасения всех людей и освобождение себя от характеристик обычного смертного. В этом этапе, покуда практикуешь шесть парамит среди существ шести путей, свершаешь усилия для спасения всех их и в то же время освобождаешь себя от характеристик простого смертного. (2) Этап неразрушимости, в котором с неразрушимой верой в три драгоценности буддизма, проницаешь истинную природу явлений, осознавая их несубстанциональность. (3) Этап частичной преданности ко всем Буддам, в котором практикуешь, в удачные жизнепериоды, под всеми Буддами трех существований. В этом этапе, увеличиваешь всевожможные благие корни и передаешь их пользу всем существам беспристранстно. (4) Этап передавания своих полезных качеств и благ во все поля. В этом этапе, передаешь свои полезные качества к Буддам во всех полях, служа и делая подношения им и всем остальным существам. (5) Этап обретения нескончаемых благословений, в котором направляешь всю свою хорошую фортуну на практику буддизма, таким образом обретая нескончаемую благую фортуну и пользу. (6) Этап беспристранстой пользы, в котором приносишь пользу всем существам в равной степени. (7) Этап обозревания природы всех людей, в котором воспринимаешь сосуществование доброго и злого, присущих человеческим жизням. (8) Этап постижения истинного аспекта всех явлений. В этом этапе, передаешь пользу и благо, что обретаешь посредством этого постижения, к другим. (9) Этап свободы от всех привязанностей. Здесь, воспринимаешь все явления с точки зрения как различия, так и равности и освобождаешь себя от всех привязанностей (схватываний), впоследствие ведя других к освобождению. (10) Этап воспринимания всех явлений с бесконечной мудростью. На этом этапе, принимаешь все явления как манифестации Срединного Пути и, покуда совершаешь различные достойные похвалы деяния, используешь получаемые блага на пользу другим.

Касательно 10 этапов развития, они таковы (1) этап радости, в котором возрадуешься и осознаешь частичный аспект истины; (2) этап свободы от загрязнения, в котором свободен от всех загрязнений; (3) этап испускания света, в котором излучаешь свет мудрости; (4) этап яркой мудрости, в которой пламя мудрости сжигает прочь земные желания; (5) этап возобладания над конечными иллюзиями, в котором преодолеваешь иллюзии темноты, или неведение Срединного Пути; (6) этап знака высшей мудрости, в котором высшая мудрость начинает появляться; (7) этап прогрессирования, в котором поднимаешься выше путей двух колесниц; (8) этап недвижимости, в котором четко пребываешь в истине Срединного Пути и ничем не можешь быть возмущен; (9) этап все-проникающей мудрости, в котором наставляешь Закону свободно и без ограничений; и (10) этап облака Дхармы, в котором приносишь пользу всем чувствующим существам с помощью Дхармы или Закона, подобно тому, как облако ниспосылает дождь беспристрастно на все вещи. 

1 этап практически-совершенного просветления
1 этап совершенного просветления  -Anutarra Samyak Sambodhi 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Касательно 10и этапов развития Бодхисаттвовости, Boddhisattvahood (с 41го по 50й) из 52
(либо согласуясь с 5м Последовательынм пробуждением Буддовости , 分证即佛)

1я Bhumi : (скт. Paramudita), Этап Радости в котором возрадуешься при осознании частичного аспекта истины = 41й /52 (уровней) Бодхисаттвовости.
2я Bhumi : (скт. Vimala), Этап Свободы от Загрязнения, в котором свободен от всего, что загрязняет = 42й /52 Бодхисаттвовости.
3я Bhumi : (скт. Prabhakari), Этап Испускания Света, в котором излучаешь свет мудрости  = 43й /52 Бодхисаттвовости.
4я Bhumi : (скт. Archishmati ), Этап Яркой Мудрости, в которой пламя мудрости сжигает земные желания = 44й /52 Бодхисаттвовости.
5я Bhumi : (скт. Sudurjaya ), Этап Преодоления Конечных Иллюзий, в котором преодолеваешь иллюзии темноты, или неведения Срединного Пути = 45й /52 Бодхисаттвовости.
6я Bhumi : (скт. Abhimukhi ), Этап Знака Высшей Мудрости, в котором высшая мудрость начинает появляться = 46й /52 Бодхисаттвовости.
7я Bhumi : (скт. Duramgama ), Этап Прогрессирования, в котором поднимаешься над путями Двух Колесниц = 47й /52 (уровней) Бодхисаттвовости.
8я Bhumi : (скт. Achala ), Этап Непоколебимости, в котором четко пребываешь в истине Срединного Пути (Madhyamā-Pratipad) и не можешь быть возмущен ничем = 48й /52 Бодхисаттвовости.
9я Bhumi : (скт. Sadhumati ), Этап Все-Проникающей Мудрости, в котором наставляешь Закону свободно и без ограничений = 49й /52 Бодхисаттвовости.
10я Bhumi (十地菩薩) : (скт. Dharmamegha ), Этап Дхарма Облака учения, в котором приносишь пользу всем чувствующим существам с помощью Дхармы, как облако ниспосылает дождь беспристрастно на все вещи = 50th /52 Бодхисаттвовости.


И соотношения между различными этапами просветления ( от Tientai ) , касательно Nikaya Noble Sainthood (4 этапа) vs Mahayana Bodhisattvahood (52 этапа) что соотносится также с Buddhahood (6th этапов)

Цитируя из их комментариев в “Обширное Значение Лотосовой Сутры” и “Аннотации на Нирвана Сутру”.

- Слушатели-шраваки без каких-либо достижений = ( a ) 10 x этапов веры Бодхисаттвовости = или 4я (бхуми). Схожесть с просветлением Буддовости
- 1й и 2й ранг Sainthood, поток-оседлавший/входящий-в-поток (sotapanna) и единожды-возращающийся (sakadagami) = ( b ) 10 й этап безопасности Бодхисаттвовости.
- 3й ранг Sainthood, не-возвращающийся (anagami) = ( c ) 10 x этапов практики, до ( d ) 10 x этапов преданного рвения Бодхисаттвовости = или 5я (бхуми). Прогрессирующе пробуждающаяся Буддовость
- 4й ранг Sainthood, Архат (arahant) = ( e ) 10 x этапов развития, до ( f ) 1 x этап практически-совершенного просветления Бодхисаттвовости.
- ( g ) 1 x этап совершенного просветления = 6й. Высшее Просветление 


Там, где Nikaya Noble Sainthood для просветления (4 этапами) являются:
-1й ранг относится к слушателям, которым все еще предстоит достичь любого из четырех этапов Nikaya Sainthood просветления.
-2й ранг относится к 
i) тем, кто достиг первого этапа, того что поток-победивший/входящий-в-поток (sotapanna), или же к тем, кто вступил в метафорическую реку, ведующую к нирване; и
ii) тем, [кто достиг] второго этапа единожды-возвращающегося (sakadagami), или же к тем кто должен претерпеть еще лишь одно перерождение в человеческом мире до вступления в нирвану.
-Третий ранг относится к тем, кто достиг третьего этапа, этапа не-возвращающегося (anagami) или же к тем, кто никогда не переродится в этом мире.
-Четвертый ранг относится к тем, кто ликвидировал иллюзии мысли и желания и достиг четвертого и наивысшего этапа.

----------


## Won Soeng

> где?
> _________________________
> сила вооражения велика, знаю


Напоминаю, это к вопросу прямого восприятия  :Smilie:  Как Вы различите в потоке сообщений Ваши, даже если они не подписаны?

----------


## Won Soeng

Спасибо, Ужж, за этот текст. Я не знал про 52 уровня Бодхисаттвы, буду изучать

----------


## dongen

> не подумайте, что придираюсь, но ..... какими такими органами восприятия практики и будды воспринимают Дхармакайю  ?


непосредственно, вне органов

----------


## dongen

> Если даже Самбхогакаю воспринимают только Бодхисаттвы начиная с 8-й земли, то что говорить о восприятии "другими практиками" Дхармакаи.
> Насколько я понимаю Дхармакая это не формное тело в отличии от Самбхолгакаи и Нирманакаи.


Самбхогакая - это тоже не-формное тело.
Все мириады (бесчисленные формы) тел будды называются НИРМАНАКАЯ. Именно мириады  :Smilie:  -  это относится как к изменениям отдельной эманации плотьего тела Шакьямуни, так и к многочисленным его "частным" телам, которые он собирает иногда время от времени  :Smilie: 

А Вы не пробывали у практиков (авторитетных) Дзогчен спросить о краткосрочном переживании Дхармакая или Самбхогакая   :Smilie:   ?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Напоминаю, это к вопросу прямого восприятия  Как Вы различите в потоке сообщений Ваши, даже если они не подписаны?


вообще. довольно странный сомнительный момент. 
__________________________
при объяснении того, чем видят "непосредственно" принимают некое допущение. 

вот что кратко резюмировал о связке ум-объекты_восприятия Щербатской (глава Теория Познания) 

_...Такой ответ, конечно, равнозначен признанию невежества: эта связь существует, потому что существует, система ее требует, без этой подштопки система рушится. Во всех индийских (в действительности и не только индийских) системах мы всегда достигаем точки, которая должна быть молча принята без возможного подтверждения. Она должна быть принята не потому, что ее можно доказать (na sadhayitum shakyam), но потому, что нет выхода (avarjaniyataya), это постулат всей системы (siddhanta-prasiddham). 
_
так что то, что сказал Dondhup, все правильно, хоть ничего и не объясняет. 

если смотреть под уголом тантр, то на первый план выступает такой персонаж, как Sumbharaja с его "божественными органами восприяти". И я почему-то живо так представил индийских демонов Шумбху и Нишумбху, удачно ассимилированных тибетским буддизмом в единую семью. А еще живо представил персонажа "зодчий лукьянов" из какой-то песни БГ. 
__________________________
п.с. что касается текста, заметьте, что статус Архат = бодхисаттва 10й бхуми.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ужж, я держусь в стороне от подобных дискуссий. Все-таки, Вы задумались, каким способом Вы отличаете именно Ваши сообщения от других, особенно если прошло много времени? Вы сможете их узнать? Какие органы при этом будут задействованы?

----------


## Aleksey L.

БТР, я предпочитаю не заморачиваться такими вопросами. Если что, читать аутентичную литературу по теме.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Разумно. Еще неплохо поинтересоватся у реализованного учителя.

----------


## Aleksey L.

внутри или снаружи его искать?
__________________________
учителя также учились. а что касается реализованности - вопрос открыт.

----------


## Won Soeng

Встреча с реализованным учителем - большая удача. И внутри, и снаружи  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> Самбхогакая - это тоже не-формное тело.
> Все мириады (бесчисленные формы) тел будды называются НИРМАНАКАЯ. Именно мириады  -  это относится как к изменениям отдельной эманации плотьего тела Шакьямуни, так и к многочисленным его "частным" телам, которые он собирает иногда время от времени 
> 
> А Вы не пробывали у практиков (авторитетных) Дзогчен спросить о краткосрочном переживании Дхармакая или Самбхогакая    ?


Насколько я слышал от тибетских Учителей Самбхогакая и Нирманакая - это Рупакая, т.е. формное тело. 

Не знаю что такое краткосрочное переживание, но если обретаются Три тела то обратно дороги нет, практик стал Буддой.

----------


## dongen

> Насколько я слышал от тибетских Учителей Самбхогакая и Нирманакая - это Рупакая, т.е. формное тело. 
> 
> Не знаю что такое краткосрочное переживание, но если обретаются Три тела то обратно дороги нет, практик стал Буддой.


в Тибете - много школ и систем, методики разные.  Каждый конкретный учитель делится своим опытом. Как вариант - направление Дзогчен, в котором особая метода, связанная с погружением мастером адепта за пределы двойственности  :Smilie:  впрочем, мне ли рассказывать  :Smilie:  есть мастера и адепты дзогчен  :Smilie: 
В мирах не-форм присутствует помимо Дхармакайи и Самбхогакайя.
В Лотосовой сутре в частности говорится о Блаженстве (то есть Самбхогакайе), которое не пребывает в телах и мыслях (то есть формах).
Не знаю, что говорили Вам учителя, какие учителя, почему именно Вам и именно то, и то ли Вы услышали и то ли поняли.
Сутры - тоже полезны, просто хотя бы , чтобы сверять Путь с картой  :Smilie: 
успехов Вам и всем нам в практике! Лучше, наверное, на опыте пережить   :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> в Тибете - много школ и систем, методики разные.  Каждый конкретный учитель делится своим опытом. Как вариант - направление Дзогчен, в котором особая метода, связанная с погружением мастером адепта за пределы двойственности  впрочем, мне ли рассказывать  есть мастера и адепты дзогчен 
> В мирах не-форм присутствует помимо Дхармакайи и Самбхогакайя.
> В Лотосовой сутре в частности говорится о Блаженстве (то есть Самбхогакайе), которое не пребывает в телах и мыслях (то есть формах).
> Не знаю, что говорили Вам учителя, какие учителя, почему именно Вам и именно то, и то ли Вы услышали и то ли поняли.
> Сутры - тоже полезны, просто хотя бы , чтобы сверять Путь с картой 
> успехов Вам и всем нам в практике! Лучше, наверное, на опыте пережить


Вы думаете что при передаче ригпа достигается Дхармакая?
Интересно было бы услышать дзогченцев.

Причем ту арупа лока? Насколько я понимаю Самбхогакая проявятся Буддой для того чтобы Бодхисттвы высших ступеней получали Учение.

"Не знаю, что говорили Вам учителя, какие учителя, почему именно Вам и именно то, и то ли Вы услышали и то ли поняли." Такие рассуждения второй раз уже от дзэнцев слышу. 
Жаль что даж по элементарному вопросу нет взаимопонимания.

----------


## Ersh

> О, глубокомудрые! Теперь же пускай каждый из вас внимательно слушает меня. Я расскажу вам о "Трех телах (Трикая) самоприроды Будды, что пребывают в единстве", дабы вы смогли узреть эти три тела и ясно прозрели бы собственную природу. Пусть все повторяют за мной:
> Нашим физическим телом, Рупакаей, мы находим опору в абсолютно чистом теле Закона Будды (Дхармакая).
> Нашим физическим телом мы находим опору в абсолютно самодостаточном Теле блаженства Будды (Самбхогакая).
> Нашим физическим телом мы находим опору в преображенном (приобретенном) Теле Будды мириад изменений (Нирманакая) .
> , глубокомудрые. Наше физическое тело - лишь временный постоялый двор, и мы не можем быть уверены, что вернемся туда. Но все люди, что существуют в этом мире, внутри своей природы содержат Три тела Будды. Однако сердца обычных людей пребывают в заблуждениях, и люди эти не способны прозреть собственную внутреннюю природу. Они ищут три тела Воистину пришедшего (Татхагаты, т.е. Будды) снаружи и не видят, что в их теле уже есть Три тела Будды.
> Слушайте меня! Сегодня я покажу вам, что если мы прозреем собственную внутреннюю природу, то обнаружим в нашем собственном теле все Три тела Будды. Эти Три тела Будды рождаются из нашей изначальной природы, а отнюдь не приходят откуда-то снаружи. Что мы называем "чистой Дхармакаей (Телом Закона Будды)"? Изначальная природа всех людей, что живут в этом мире, абсолютна чиста, и именно из само-природы рождаются мириады дхарм. Размышления о дурных делах порождают дурные поступки. Размышления о добрых делах порождают добродетельные поступки. Таким образом, все дхармы, что пребывают в нашей изначальной природе, извечно чисты как Небо, извечно ясны как луна. Будучи закрытыми облаками, они станут светлыми наверху и темными внизу. Но стоит лишь подуть внезапному порыву ветра и разогнать облака, то свет распространится и вверх и вниз и проступят мириады форм. Извечное замутнение и непостоянство природы людей, живущих в этом мире, может быть уподоблено облакам в небе.
> О, глубокомудрые! Сокровенное знание подобно солнцу, трансцендентная мудрость-праджня подобна луне. Знание и мудрость извечно светлы. Во внешнем мире своими размышлениями мы будто облаками закрываем собственную изначальную природу, и от нее уже не исходит свет. Но если нам встретится добрый и искушенный в знаниях наставник (каламита), от которого мы услышим об истинной Дхарме, то все замутнения и иллюзии тотчас устранятся сами, и снаружи и изнутри все станет освещено, и таким образом проступят мириады дхарм, что пребывают в нашей внутренней природе. Именно к этому приходит человек, что прозрел свою изначальную природу. Это и зовется "Чистой Дхармакаей".
> О, глубокомудрые! Найти своим сердцем опору в нашей собственной природе равносильно тому, что обрести прибежище в истинном Будде. Тот, кто обретает такое прибежище, должен искоренить из собственной природы недоброту сердца, его завистливость и нечестность, эгоизм, лживость, пренебрежение к другим людям, снобизм, ложные взгляды, заносчивость, а также никогда не совершать недобродетельных поступков. Обретать прибежище внутри себя означает постоянно прозревать свою внутреннюю природу и преодолевать собственные ошибки, а не рассуждать| о том, плохи или хороши другие люди.
> Тот, кто всегда уважителен и кроток, тот и достигнет прозрения внутренней природы и не встретит препятствий на своем пути. Это и будет обретением опоры внутри себя.
> ...


Сутра Помоста Шестого Патриарха

----------


## Sesin

> Жаль что даж по элементарному вопросу нет взаимопонимания.


 :Big Grin:  Его никогда не будет, пока у Вас свое мнение, а других другое. Хотите взаимопонимания - отбросьте свое мнение и тогда увидите, что Вас прекрасно поймут, и Вы поймете других. 
Дзенцы, которые спорят с Вами ПО ЛЮБОМУ ПОВОДУ, не важно о чем, не важно по какому вопросу не согласны с Вами - они в это время далеки от Дзен. Человек Пути не может сказать, что "это правильно, а это не правильно". Говоря так, он оставляет Путь в стороне.

С уважением,

----------


## Dondhup

Его никогда не будет, пока у Вас свое мнение, а других другое. Хотите взаимопонимания - отбросьте свое мнение и тогда увидите, что Вас прекрасно поймут, и Вы поймете других.
---------------
Интерес с практической точки зрения представляет Слово Будды. поскольку Будда Шакьямуни - лучший Учитель, и комментарии, помогающие его понять, а не чье-то "свое" или "другое" мнение. 

Человек Пути не может сказать, что "это правильно, а это не правильно". Говоря так, он оставляет Путь в стороне.
------------
Если не различать благое и дурное, правильное с точки зрения практик и неправильное то ни о какой реальной практике и говорить не приходиться. 
Почему Вы идете а ретрит к Ву Бонгу а не в публичный дом или на тусовку наркоманов?
Почему буддисты отказываются от убийства живых существ не иду в киллеры?

----------


## Sesin

> ты смотри какой умный


Спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## Sesin

> Если не различать благое и дурное, правильное с точки зрения практик и неправильное то ни о какой реальной практике и говорить не приходиться. 
> Почему Вы идете а ретрит к Ву Бонгу а не в публичный дом или на тусовку наркоманов?
> Почему буддисты отказываются от убийства живых существ не иду в киллеры?


Дзен - это то, к чему каждый приходит сам. Когда человек выбирает для себя Путь, он следует ему. Он идет на ретриты, читает сутры и так далее. Он не говорит - то, что я делаю правильно, а то, что делаете вы не правильно. Он просто практикует и помогает тем, кто его окружает.  Он различает для себя плохое и дурное,  не привязываясь к ним, основываясь на учении Будды, идет к Учителю и учится у него. Но он не говорит другим - то, что вы делаете не правильно. 
Бодхидхарма девять лет сидел в пещере, пока к нему не пришел Хуэйкэ. Он не ходил к людям в дом, говоря, что они не правильно живут.
Человек приходит к Будде вследствие благой кармы и постепенно постигает Путь. Вот и все  :Smilie:  
Прошу прощения, если кого-то обидел.

С уважением,

----------


## dongen

> Вы думаете что при передаче ригпа достигается Дхармакая?
> Интересно было бы услышать дзогченцев.
> 
> Причем ту арупа лока? Насколько я понимаю Самбхогакая проявятся Буддой для того чтобы Бодхисттвы высших ступеней получали Учение.
> 
> "Не знаю, что говорили Вам учителя, какие учителя, почему именно Вам и именно то, и то ли Вы услышали и то ли поняли." Такие рассуждения второй раз уже от дзэнцев слышу. 
> Жаль что даж по элементарному вопросу нет взаимопонимания.


По-моему, полное взаимопонимание.  :Smilie: 
В Дзогчен - лучше спрашивать мастеров дхогчен, что там в ригпа  :Smilie:  - согласен с Вами.
"я понимаю" - это здорово!!! есть понимание, хоть какое-то, а не тупое повторение чьих то слов!!! - согласен с Вами в одном, но при этом же - понимание бывает разной глубины.
Ну и вопрос слышания, осознавания и переживания одних и тех же наставлений и слов у каждого практика может проходить индивидуально - это вполне нормальное явление и зависит от уровня омрачённости или просветлённости  :Smilie:  Главное - опыт. Согласны?  :Wink:

----------


## dongen

Рупа - это форма, арупа - неформа. Самхогакая - и в арупе, то есть и в форме и в неформе. По-моему, всё ясно.  :Smilie: 

Зелёные листья
Сегодня жёлтые.
Осень уже.

----------


## Dondhup

> Дзен - это то, к чему каждый приходит сам. Когда человек выбирает для себя Путь, он следует ему. Он идет на ретриты, читает сутры и так далее. Он не говорит - то, что я делаю правильно, а то, что делаете вы не правильно. Он просто практикует и помогает тем, кто его окружает.  Он различает для себя плохое и дурное,  не привязываясь к ним, основываясь на учении Будды, идет к Учителю и учится у него. Но он не говорит другим - то, что вы делаете не правильно. 
> Бодхидхарма девять лет сидел в пещере, пока к нему не пришел Хуэйкэ. Он не ходил к людям в дом, говоря, что они не правильно живут.
> Человек приходит к Будде вследствие благой кармы и постепенно постигает Путь. Вот и все  
> Прошу прощения, если кого-то обидел.
> 
> С уважением,


Спасибо за краткую лекцию, но я не утверждал, что нужно ходить по домам и рассказывать что я живу правильно а вы нет  :Smilie: 
Если человек освоив отказ от убийства, вне это в свой поток сознания, то где тут привязываться к благому?

----------


## Dondhup

> Рупа - это форма, арупа - неформа. Самхогакая - и в арупе, то есть и в форме и в неформе. По-моему, всё ясно. 
> 
> Зелёные листья
> Сегодня жёлтые.
> Осень уже.


"Когда вы станете буддой, у вас будет четыре тела.* Их можно, в свою очередь, объединить в два тела. Первое – это Тело Формы, Рупакая. Рупакая, соответственно, состоит из двух тел – Нирманакая и Самбхогакая. Нирманакая – это Тело Эманации, явленное тело. Оно видимо для всех живых существ. То, как нам является Его Святейшество Далай-лама, – это Нирманакая. Будда может эмалировать бесчисленное множество тел Нирманакая с тем, чтобы давать учение многим живым существам.

* Санскр. "кайя". – Прим. ред.

Самбхогакая – это очень тонкое Тело Блаженства. Например, божество мудрости Манджушри – это форма Самбхогакая. Манджушри присутствует во всех мирах, но видеть его и получать от него учение могут только арьи. Обычные же люди не могут видеть его в этой форме. Именно поэтому будды и являют себя в теле Нирманакая.

Затем следует Тело Ума Будды, или Дхармакая. Оно также состоит из двух форм. Первая – Джнянакая, или Тело Мудрости Истины. Это сознание будды, обладающее аспектом всеведения. Вторая форма Дхармакаи – это Свабхавикакая, или Тело Таковости Истины, то есть аспект пустоты сознания будды."

О Телах Будды очень важно иметь четкое представление. Они не возьмутся неизвестно откуда. Они имеют прямое отношение к тому, кем вы должны стать в результате вашей практики. Например, Рупакая – это то, во что трансформируется ваше тело. Но не грубое, физическое тело, а тонкое – тонкий энергетический ветер, который служит основой для ясного света ума. Вначале возникает Самбхогакая, а затем уже из него Нирманакая, более грубое тело. Что касается Дхармакаи, то это ваш преображенный посредством духовной практики ум, но опять же не грубый, обыденный ум, а самый тонкий – ум ясного света. Если быть точнее, то ясный свет ума трансформируется в Тело Мудрости Истины. А ему, в свою очередь, сопутствует Тело Таковости Истины.... Даже сейчас в вас присутствует пустота ума. Но она не может проявиться как Тело Таковости Истины, потому что ваш ум не свободен от омрачений. Другими словами, пустотность сознания, которое полностью свободно от омрачений и в котором полностью развиты все благие качества, называется Телом Таковости Истины. 

Геше Тинлей

----------


## Won Soeng

Концепция трикая отсутствует в Палийском каноне и имеет свою историю возникновения и развития в махаяне. Поэтому неудивительно, что можно обнаружить разные трактовки и объяснения того, что же это такое. 

Например, читаем здесь http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/70/.../1007038a1.htm



> ТРИКАЯ (санскр.  – «три тела» Будды), учение о «трех телах Будды».
> Классический буддизм. Термин «дхаммакая» («тело дхармы») появляется уже в текстах Палийского канона. В школе, отпочковавшейся от махасангхики уже в 3 в. до н.э., – локоттараваде, само название которой означает «учение о надмирной природе Будды», – основатель буддизма превращается в божество, его истинная природа мыслится «бесконечной», а исторический Будда трактуется лишь как средство адаптации (анувритти) к условиям проповеди для земных существ. В школе саутрантика, самом позднем ответвлении «ортодоксального» буддизма стхавиравады, по крайней мере ко 2 в.н.э. сформировалось учение о том, что Будда располагает, помимо земного тела, также и двумя неземными.
> 
> Школы махаяны. Одним из ранних источников по трикае является приписываемая Ашвагхоше (1–2 вв.) Махаянашраддхотпадашастра (Наука пробуждения веры махаяны), согласно которой адепт, прошедший все требуемые ступени и освободившийся от сансары, достигает состояния истинного, абсолютного бытия, которое именуется дхарма-кая («тело дхармы») и является совокупностью истинно-сущих дхарм в их состоянии сверхбытия. Кроме этого тела он обладает еще одним – именуемым «самбхога-кая» («тело блаженства» или «тело пользования»), означающее, что каждый будда, даже достигший нирваны, обладает особенным телом, созданным его заслугами, и пользуется всеми его совершенствами, а также имеет возможность «наслаждаться» общением с высшими из бодхисаттв. Наконец, будда отличается от «обычного архата» тем, что помогает и другим достичь «пробужденности» (бодхи), и с этой целью является им в виде обычного земного учителя, располагая тем, что называется нирмана-кая («тело призрачное»). Концепция трех тел Будды встречается в первых текстах цикла Праджняпарамиты, например в Ашатасахасрике (1–2 вв.), а также у основателя школы мадхьямика Нагарджуны (2–3 вв.). Все ранние махаянские концепции трех тел объединяло представление о том, что каждый будда располагает каждым из этих тел.
> 
> Новая трактовка восходит к Ланкаватара-сутре (3–4 вв.) и Ваджраччхедика-сутре (4 в.), где дхарма-кайя становится единым бытийным принципом дхармата, коему причастны в своей общей сущности все будды одновременно. Сам Будда намекает на это своему ученику Субхути уже в Ваджраччхедике, где называет тщетным служение ему в его «образной» форме и прямо говорит об этом в Ланкаватаре, подчеркивая, что он и другие «совершенные будды» идентичны через единство дхарма-каи. Сам термин «три-кая» и философская интерпретация «трех тел» устанавливается в 4 в. в школе виджнянавадинов, уже у ее «отцов» – Асанги и Васубандху. По конечной версии махаянистов, дхарма-каю можно считать всеобщим «первопринципом» и бытийным Абсолютом; самбхога-каю – «собором» многочисленных небесных будд, наделенных совершенствами мудрости (праджня) и сострадания (крипа), доступных лишь духовному зрению бодхисаттв, хранителей буддийского рая (буддакшетра), не способных, однако, собственными усилиями даровать адептам «освобождение»; нирмана-каю – телесно ограниченными и смертными земными буддами, которые являются временно в мир, чтобы проповедовать богам и людям дхарму, но не способны ни облегчить страдания, ни ускорить «освобождение». Асанга и Васубандху координируют «три тела» и три уровня реальности: Будда-Абсолют соответствует «совершенной природе» (паринишпанна-свабхава), небесные будды – «зависимой природе» (паратантра-свабхава), земные – иллюзорной (кальпита-свабхава). В Суварнапрабхаса-сутре (Сутра золотого блеска), составленной в 4–5 вв., утверждается, что реально у Татхагаты лишь «нематериальное» тело дхармы, из идей и ментальных составляющих, а его явления в мире относятся к видимости.
> 
> Ваджраяна. Тантристские последователи культа Адибудды («первоначальный Будда»), расцвет которого в Тибете начинается с 10 в., вводят в Абсолют четырех адибудд (Вайрочана, Ваджрасаттва, Ваджрадхара, Самантабхадра), предоставив четырем другим (Акшобхья, Ратнасамбхава, Амитабха, Амогхасиддхи) места среди будд небесных, а Канакамуни, Кашьяпе, историческому Будде и Майтрее – среди земных. Еще раньше тантрики ввели четвертое тело – «сукха-кая» («тело наслаждения»), посредством коего «вечный Будда» испытывает любовные восторги в объятиях своей супруги Тары (Бхагавати).


Вот еще http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx...ID=2&FileID=64

Стоит ли спорить о том, что трактуется различно в разных школах, особенно не реализовав этого, а только получив некоторые сведения?

----------


## Dondhup

> Концепция трикая отсутствует в Палийском каноне и имеет свою историю возникновения и развития в махаяне. Поэтому неудивительно, что можно обнаружить разные трактовки и объяснения того, что же это такое. 
> 
> Например, читаем здесь http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/70/.../1007038a1.htm
> 
> 
> Вот еще http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx...ID=2&FileID=64
> 
> Стоит ли спорить о том, что трактуется различно в разных школах, особенно не реализовав этого, а только получив некоторые сведения?



Для того чтобы реализовать Учение сначала хорошо понять что нудно реализовать на уровне концепции. Если этот этап уже пройден, то это другое дело. Сравнивая философские воззрения например 4 воззрения которых предердживаются различные линии лучше начинаешь понимать Дхарму.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для того чтобы реализовать Учение сначала хорошо понять что нудно реализовать на уровне концепции. Если этот этап уже пройден, то это другое дело. Сравнивая философские воззрения например 4 воззрения которых предердживаются различные линии лучше начинаешь понимать Дхарму.


Верно, существует такой метод - сначала концептуальное изучение, размышление, затем реализовывающая эти концпеции практика. Это называется постепенный метод.

Но есть так же и внезапный метод, когда без ознакомления с какими то концепциями ученик непосредственно знакомится с собственным умом, описанием которого и являются эти концепции. Иначе говоря, ученик выводит эти концепции из собственного опыта самостоятельно.

----------


## Dondhup

Никто самостоятельно Буддой не становиться. А внезапный - постепенный это только упая.
Если практик в прошлых жизнях освоил Дхарму и в его потоке сознания уже есть нравственность, отречение, бодхичитта, и другие достижения то все происходит "внезапно", если нет, то никакой внезапности не будет. Но такой человек показывает знание текстов только их услышав, например начинает читать сутры и понимать услышал один раз и т.п.

----------


## Won Soeng

Dondhup, разумеется, у разных учеников разные способности. И разные представления о своих способностях. Поэтому и различаются представления о разных методах. Не стоит пренебрежительно относиться к другим путям, учителям и ученикам других школ. 
Даже у одного учителя ученикам случается спорить.

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup, разумеется, у разных учеников разные способности. И разные представления о своих способностях. Поэтому и различаются представления о разных методах. Не стоит пренебрежительно относиться к другим путям, учителям и ученикам других школ. 
> Даже у одного учителя ученикам случается спорить.


Это Ваши очередные личные наставления мне? Спасибо конечно, но я хочу вернуться к обсуждению. 

Не зависимо от школа есть правильное или неправильное понимание Дхармы и соответственно практика, или степень правильного понимания.
Но есть основы общие для всех школ. Например Принятие Прибежища, практика нравственности, порождение Отречения, освоение зависимого происхождения, шаматха, випашьяна. Для Махаяаны - порождение Бодхичитты, парамитаяна.

----------


## Won Soeng

Dondhup, Вы вероятно тесно знакомы со всеми школами, и с традициями Внезапного пути (к которым относится Дзен) не понаслышке, и поэтому выделяете общее и частное, правильное и неправильное ничтоже не сумняшеся. Но когда Вам замечаешь, что некоторые Ваши выводы не бесспорны, Вы тут же выпускаете колючки про личные наставления. Вы загляните к учителю Дзен и поговорите с ним о зависимом происхождении, шаматха, випашьяна, правильном и неправильном (и вообще) понимании. Зачем мысленно моделировать? Всегда можно проверить как это в действительности.
Вы ведь призываете дзенцев читать Ламрим и ходить на лекции к Геше. Отчего бы не посетить и Вам дзен-мастера, получить докусан, задать интересующие вопросы, высказать свое отношение?

----------


## Dondhup

У меня Ерш есть, чем не Учитель дзэн  :Smilie: 
А Вася Максимов вооще супер  :Smilie:  И Оля с Борей  :Smilie:  А Марина  :Smilie:  
А Миша  :Smilie: 

"Но когда Вам замечаешь, что некоторые Ваши выводы не бесспорны"
Я пока только Ваше не согласие вижу, а логических доводов нет  :Smilie: 

Насчет знакомства с традициями внезапного пути куда уж мне убогому  :Smilie: 
Давайте вперед еще наставлений, как там палкой промеж глаз  :Smilie: 
Только не надо про ежика в тумане, я его люблю он гайку мужику принес  :Smilie: 

Никакой внезапный путь не поможет достичь Просветления без Прибежища, нравственности, Отречения, Бодхичитты и Парамитаяны  :Smilie: 

Вопрос к Кумо как к представителю уважаемой мной традиции Тхеравады.
Суды по Вашему "спасибо" Вы считаете что состояния Архата можно достичь без принятия Прибежища, практики нравственности (10 правил, обетов мирян и монахов), отречения, шаматхи и випашьяны?

----------


## Ersh

> У меня Ерш есть, чем не Учитель дзэн


Ничем Ёрш не учитель Дзен

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Dondhup

> Ничем Ёрш не учитель Дзен


Точно, Ерш - это Асолютная пустота, я обеими руками за  :Smilie: 
Ни чем ни Учитель не дзен  :Smilie: 
А кто меня  cквозь стенку учил проходить?

----------


## Ersh

> А кто меня cквозь стенку учил проходить?


И как? Получается?,)

----------


## Lara

"Я знаю сны - это легкие птицы,
А дома - это дети камней.
Открою дверь, стану тысячелицым,
Отражаясь в каждом окне."

Пикник

----------


## Dondhup

> И как? Получается?,)


Уже шишку набил  :Smilie: 
Теперь к дохтору идти  :Smilie:

----------


## Дохо

Читаю эту тему, читаю - и никак не въеду, о чем, собственно, речь? :EEK!: 
В ответ родилась танка (спёр у классика - у народа то бишь):

_Стою на асфальте я,
В лыжи обутый, 
То ли лыжи не едут,
То ли я просветленный_ :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Все как всегда в дзэне кончилось танками, а на танке и сквозь стенку проедешь легко  :Smilie:

----------


## Санчо

какие сутры Бодхидхарма принес в Китай?

----------


## Ersh

> какие сутры Бодхидхарма принес в Китай?


Никаких, судя по всему.

----------


## Ho Shim

Особая форма передачи истины,
Не связанная с какими-либо трактатами,
Независимость от всякого рода буквы.
Прямой контакт с духовной сущностью человека.
Проникновение в глубины внутренней природы человека - 
И есть достижение совершенства Будды.
_Бодхидхарма_

----------

Pema Sonam (02.12.2008)

----------


## Dondhup

Никто с этим и не спорит, но без причин и условий достичь состояния Будды невозможно. Иначе бы Татхагата не пришел и не давал наставления.

----------


## Ho Shim

А никто и не собирался спорить. Был вопрос про сутры, которые принес Бодхидхарма  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

насколько я понимаю сутры были в Китае еще до прихода Бодхидхармы, кроме того вряд ли кто из участников БФ помнит что он принес с собой. Кроме того сутры можно и наизусть заучивать :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Secundus

> насколько я понимаю сутры были в Китае еще до прихода Бодхидхармы, кроме того вряд ли кто из участников БФ помнит что он принес с собой. Кроме того сутры можно и наизусть заучивать


)) Бодхидхарма ничего не приносил с собой, он был Дхармой

----------


## Тацумоку

> )) Бодхидхарма ничего не приносил с собой, он был Дхармой


Угу. БодхиДхармой. )))

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Dondhup

Ага Будда то ж не приносил, все сутры надо сжечь и книжки по дзэн то же, Учителей поубивать и общины разогнать нафига они - каждый сам себе и Учитель и община? Мы ж и так уже просветленные, Эй пей гуляй рванина  :Smilie:  Это будет чистый дзэн? Без рамок и ограничений  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.01.2013)

----------


## Good

> Ага Будда то ж не приносил, все сутры надо сжечь и книжки по дзэн то же, Учителей поубивать и общины разогнать нафига они - каждый сам себе и Учитель и община? Мы ж и так уже просветленные, Эй пей гуляй рванина  Это будет чистый дзэн? Без рамок и ограничений


Это как раз грязный дзен :Smilie:  Вот чистый дзен - это дзен, который отмыт порошком "Тайд" :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Андрей, давай не будем фантазировать про Дзен. Прошу тебя воздержаться от дальнейшего участия в этой дискуссии.

----------


## Inbongo

Ну, так и, что в Дзен реализацией - то является?)))))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, так и, что в Дзен реализацией - то является?)))))


Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи

----------


## Шавырин

> Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи


А, что подтверждением?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что подтверждением?


Радость

----------


## Шавырин

Что помешало Бодхидхарме радоваться в Индии?

----------


## Inbongo

> Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи


Не силен в определениях, а более развернутый ответ есть?))

----------


## Inbongo

Оживилось)))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что помешало Бодхидхарме радоваться в Индии?


Растущие заблуждения в Китае.

----------


## Inbongo

Ждем Ерша

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не силен в определениях, а более развернутый ответ есть?))


Да, конечно. Сутра Сердце Праджняпарамиты

Вот здесь есть http://dalma.ru/practice/ceremony/sutserd.html

----------

Inbongo (05.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Шавырину последнее предупреждение перед месячным баном за систематический флуд

----------

Шавырин (05.05.2009)

----------


## Inbongo

> Да, конечно. Сутра Сердце Праджняпарамиты
> 
> Вот здесь есть http://dalma.ru/practice/ceremony/sutserd.html


 сильно и безапелляционно ... ))

----------

